# Sticky  Streaming Deals Thread .. Post 'Em and Save Us Some Dough



## mgkdragn

*Any and all Streaming deals Welcome .. discounts / free trials / add on by using specific devices like ROKU / tips and tricks / etc ..*

Today, I bagged 6 months of STARZ streaming for a measly $20.00 .. you'll probably need to Google 'STARZ 6 Months for $20.00' and find an affiliate link, since there are a few different pricing specials right now .. but, you will know you hit the right page when it loads .. the signup is easy ..


----------



## TitusTroy

mgkdragn said:


> Today, I bagged 6 months of STARZ streaming for a measly $20.00 .. you'll probably need to Google 'STARZ 6 Months for $20.00' and find an affiliate link, since there are a few different pricing specials right now .. but, you will know you hit the right page when it loads .. the signup is easy ..


unless you're an Outlander fan, is there anything you're excited to watch on Starz?


----------



## mgkdragn

TitusTroy said:


> unless you're an Outlander fan, is there anything you're excited to watch on Starz?


Yeah, I took a quick browse after signing up .. marked a few things .. 'Outlander' was the main reason I took the deal .. I canceled my CATV sub on STARZ not too long after the last season ended .. 

If someone is new to STARZ, it's got a goodly amount of content that's worthwhile .. I had just tapped it out ..


----------



## blade005

TitusTroy said:


> unless you're an Outlander fan, is there anything you're excited to watch on Starz?





mgkdragn said:


> Yeah, I took a quick browse after signing up .. marked a few things .. 'Outlander' was the main reason I took the deal ..


First couple of episodes of SHINING VALE are pretty funny.

Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## allargon

TitusTroy said:


> unless you're an Outlander fan, is there anything you're excited to watch on Starz?


Outlander isn't even the most popular thing on Starz anymore. It's the Power Universe.

Honestly I'm more stoked for P-Valley season 2 in June. I'd rather watch Outlander in 4K on Netflix.


----------



## AudiophileWalt

allargon said:


> Outlander isn't even the most popular thing on Starz anymore. It's the Power Universe.
> 
> Honestly I'm more stoked for P-Valley season 2 in June. I'd rather watch Outlander in 4K on Netflix.


Also STARZ has the best collection of old Westerns and has a dedicated channel for them. Movies on STARZ have no place to go so if old movies get "retired" there back on streaming a couple of months later.


----------



## mgkdragn

Until 3/31/22 .. try Showtime free for 30 days, then $3.99 a month for an additional 3 months ..

SHOWTIME - Watch Award-Winning Series, Order PPV Fights, Stream Across Your Favorite Devices


----------



## blade005

AudiophileWalt said:


> Also STARZ has the best collection of old Westerns and has a dedicated channel for them. Movies on STARZ have no place to go so if old movies get "retired" there back on streaming a couple of months later.


If you need a Cat Ballou or John Wayne fix they have you covered.





STARZ







www.starz.com





They also have all the Larry McMurtry TV miniseries and old school The Rifleman, The Virginian and Laramie.





STARZ







www.starz.com







Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## DocCasualty

Have Spectrum?
You get Peacock Premium at no extra cost for a limited time.
Enjoy 12 months if you’re a qualified Spectrum TV customer, or 90 days if you’re a qualified Spectrum Internet customer. Spectrum Customers Get Peacock Premium


----------



## mgkdragn

DocCasualty said:


> Have Spectrum?
> You get Peacock Premium at no extra cost for a limited time.
> Enjoy 12 months if you’re a qualified Spectrum TV customer, or 90 days if you’re a qualified Spectrum Internet customer. Spectrum Customers Get Peacock Premium


Now that I am definitely looking into .. reading the page right now ..


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> If you need a Cat Ballou or John Wayne fix they have you covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.starz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have all the Larry McMurtry TV miniseries and old school The Rifleman, The Virginian and Laramie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.starz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


Good tips, thanks .. are they HDR 4K  .. ?? I'm kidding, of course .. or am I .. ??


----------



## mgkdragn

As most everyone knows, Amazon Prime offers a free 30 day membership for new customers .. Amazon indicates that if you cancel on the 29th day, you won't be eligible again for a year before you can get another free month ..

Yet, commonly, folks get an invite to re-join Prime for another free 30 days, usually around 3-4 months after the cancellation .. especially if you order a few things and are not a Prime member ..

As well, it's handy to set a reminder on your Prime membership page to send you an email alert 3 days prior to the end of your membership ..


----------



## mgkdragn

allargon said:


> Outlander isn't even the most popular thing on Starz anymore. It's the Power Universe.


I had always thought about checking out the 'Power Universe', yet never did ..


----------



## DocCasualty

Paramount+ has a 7day free trial. Just used it and cancelled after watching _1883. _Upon cancelling subscription they offered another free month but I have enough streaming services so I passed.


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> I had always thought about checking out the 'Power Universe', yet never did ..


They are up to four series now and will be adding a fifth. Plenty to choose from.





STARZ







www.starz.com





Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## davcole

Was surprised Starz doesn't do 4k HDR!!

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## allargon

DocCasualty said:


> Paramount+ has a 7day free trial. Just used it and cancelled after watching _1883. _Upon cancelling subscription they offered another free month but I have enough streaming services so I passed.


How did you missed the $1/$2/mo deals for March/April/May?


----------



## mgkdragn

allargon said:


> How did you missed the $1/$2/mo deals for March/April/May?


Feel free to post them with any links possible .. I missed them, too


----------



## DocCasualty

allargon said:


> How did you missed the $1/$2/mo deals for March/April/May?


My only interest in the app was _1883. _


----------



## Mike Lang

I'll be looking for anything else decent to watch on Starz besides Outlander after May sweeps before my six months is up.


----------



## archiguy

I still need to watch S-3 of 'American Gods' on Starz. That & 'Outlander' were why I signed up for the 6 month deal.


----------



## Zookster

allargon said:


> How did you missed the $1/$2/mo deals for March/April/May?





mgkdragn said:


> Feel free to post them with any links possible .. I missed them, too


They were posted and discussed in the Paramount+ thread and expired on Monday. They were timed to the "birthday" of the P+ rebrand, so it was a one-time thing, though P+ often has other deals throughout the year.


----------



## mgkdragn

DocCasualty said:


> Have Spectrum?
> You get Peacock Premium at no extra cost for a limited time.
> Enjoy 12 months if you’re a qualified Spectrum TV customer, or 90 days if you’re a qualified Spectrum Internet customer. Spectrum Customers Get Peacock Premium


I went thru this last night .. followed the instructions to the tee .. could not get the durn thing to link to my Spectrum account even after multiple attempts .. will try again, may have been a Spectrum glitch, as they are far from perfect .. 

Peacock required a payment method, as I only had the free plan, so they hit me for a month .. ended up frustrated and decided to watch 'Dr Death' ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Zookster said:


> They were posted and discussed in the Paramount+ thread and expired on Monday. They were timed to the "birthday" of the P+ rebrand, so it was a one-time thing, though P+ often has other deals throughout the year.


OK, now that I think about it, I did see those ..


----------



## igreg

TitusTroy said:


> unless you're an Outlander fan, is there anything you're excited to watch on Starz?


The Girlfriend Experience; particularly Season Two: Bria, starring Carmen Ejogo.

“Please, no judging. And don’t call ’em hookers. The sextacular Starz series _The Girlfriend Experience_returns for Season 2, this time with two parallel half-hour tales—airing back to back—that take viewers inside the wild lives of high-end escorts. “Bria” stars Carmen Ejogo (_Selma_) as Bria Jones, who has just entered the Witness Protection Program and relocated to New Mexico, where she is eager to return to her life as a sex worker—no matter how much that jeopardizes her teen stepdaughter and the U.S. marshal who is assigned to protect them. Initially, Ejogo wasn’t too jazzed by all this.”

“This show looks at prostitution as a form of female empowerment, and a lot of people have trouble with that—me included,” Ejogo says. “I really had to grapple with what’s being presented here. In fact, it took me a full year before I signed on. But, in the end, I was very intrigued and eager to explore the choices Bria makes, both the emotional and sexual ones.”









'The Girlfriend Experience': Carmen Ejogo Reveals Why She Almost Passed on the Part


The actress admitted at first she didn't understand looking at 'prostitution as a form of female empowerment.'




www.tvinsider.com


----------



## mgkdragn

Not any special deal, however, if you can get use out of it, the regular price seems reasonable ..

30+ Live TV Channels | Hallmark Channel, A&E, The HISTORY Channel and More | Frndly TV


----------



## DocCasualty

mgkdragn said:


> I went thru this last night .. followed the instructions to the tee .. could not get the durn thing to link to my Spectrum account even after multiple attempts .. will try again, may have been a Spectrum glitch, as they are far from perfect ..
> 
> Peacock required a payment method, as I only had the free plan, so they hit me for a month .. ended up frustrated and decided to watch 'Dr Death' ..


You have to be unsubscribed to Peacock for this to work. Before I knew about this I paid for one month to watch Yellowstone S1-3. I was coming to the end of the subscription, saw this and tried unsuccessfully to sign up with Spectrum but would not let me. I unsubscribed from Peacock at the end of the month then it went smoothly with the Spectrum deal for one year.


----------



## mgkdragn

DocCasualty said:


> You have to be unsubscribed to Peacock for this to work. Before I knew about this I paid for one month to watch Yellowstone S1-3. I was coming to the end of the subscription, saw this and tried unsuccessfully to sign up with Spectrum but would not let me. I unsubscribed from Peacock at the end of the month then it went smoothly with the Spectrum deal for one year.


Well, Spectrum is unclear, or I missed something last night during the process ;:

Spectrum.net Peacock Premium for Spectrum Customers

*Already subscribed?*
If you’re already signed up for Peacock, you can link your Spectrum account to your Peacock profile to claim your offer. Existing Peacock Premium subscribers may have to take additional steps. See offer for details.


----------



## DocCasualty

mgkdragn said:


> Well, Spectrum is unclear, or I missed something last night during the process ;:
> 
> Spectrum.net Peacock Premium for Spectrum Customers
> 
> *Already subscribed?*
> If you’re already signed up for Peacock, you can link your Spectrum account to your Peacock profile to claim your offer. Existing Peacock Premium subscribers may have to take additional steps. See offer for details.


I think you’re correct that it’s probably a Spectrum glitch. Anyway once I no longer was subscribed it went without a hitch.


----------



## mgkdragn

DocCasualty said:


> I think you’re correct that it’s probably a Spectrum glitch. Anyway once I no longer was subscribed it went without a hitch.


$5 bucks for a month is not worth the hassle of contacting support .. at the end of my paid month, I'm going to unsubscribe and try it again .. Spectrum offers this deal till the end of 2023, so no need for a hurry ..


----------



## DesertDog

A couple deals:
If you're a T-Mobile customer you can get a year of Paramount+ for free. Paramount+ on Us: Subscription Included With Your Plan | T-Mobile
They also have a free year of Apple TV+ if you're on a Magenta plan, Apple TV+ on Us: Subscription Included With Your Plan | T-Mobile

Finally, there's the Point card (PointCard™). I've loved mine since I got. It's a debit card that gives you points back on purchases like a credit card. The small catch is that it's $99/year but if you use my promo code we both get $150 if you make a purchase within 14 days (cod: BMILLER40). For tying it into streaming deals, until 3-20-22 you get 100x points on Hulu. Up to 2000 points ($20 spent). So you can basically get almost 2 months free. There's also always an offer for 5x points for streaming services that covers Spotify, Netflix, Hulu, Pandora, HBO Max, YouTube Premium, and Headspace. So you get 5% back on them. Since I got it I've been switching between it and my Amex based on who has the best rewards for that store.


----------



## Waboman

Apple has gotten cheap with their promotions. Used to be you get a free year of AppleTV+ with a purchase. Now when I buy a new product I get 3 months of Apple Music or fitness. Might as well give me a Packers jersey. They’re all useless to me. Come to think of it, I got 3 months of Apple games awhile back. Forgot about it until now and realized I never canceled after 3 months was up. F’kd again.


----------



## TitusTroy

Paramount+ literally has deals year-round it seems...I subscribed to P Plus 4-5 times to watch Star Trek: Discovery etc and I've never paid, I've always gotten 30-day promo codes...I'll be looking for another code at the end of this month before that new sci-fi series 'Halo' drops on P+


----------



## mgkdragn

I don't have any experience with DirectTV .. but the current package deals seem reasonable ::

*DIRECTV Deals - Our Best Offers Online*


----------



## Waboman

You couldn't pay me to have DirecTV... well, I suppose you could... but it won't be cheap... and no deals/coupons either.🤨


----------



## blade005

*Hulu Subscribers Can Now Add Disney+ For Just $2.99 a Month.*








Hulu Subscribers Can Now Add Disney+ For Just $2.99 a Month


Since launch, Disney has been promoting its “The Disney Bundle” as the best way to save on its collection of streaming options, but it wasn’t particularly attractive for cord-cutters who aren’t …




thestreamable.com





Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mgkdragn

Showtime is regularly priced at $10.99 a month. Currently Showtime is offering this special to new subscribers: *Get your first month free, then the next 3 months are just $3.99 a month. For more details visit:* 

SHOWTIME - Watch Award-Winning Series, Order PPV Fights, Stream Across Your Favorite Devices


----------



## Gandu

Great idea. This thread should be pinned to the top of this forum so it doesn't get buried. Is there a process to request that?


----------



## Mike Lang

We're actually trying to max out sticky threads to no more than three & this section already has four.


----------



## DrDon

Sticking in streaming


----------



## blade005

This might be the best LAST deal for ad-free Discovery+ before they integrate it with HBO Max and you have to 'pay up' for a much larger catalog.

*The Streamable: DEAL ALERT: Get Discovery Plus Ad-Free For Just $50 For Entire Year (40% OFF).*








DEAL ALERT: Get Discovery Plus Ad-Free For Just $50 For Entire Year (40% OFF)


For a limited time, you can get discovery+'s ad-free plan at a deep discount. They are offering 40% off the discovery+ premium plan, which means you can get it for $50 for an entire year. With the discount, …




thestreamable.com





Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Waboman

Any good deals on Paramount+ floating around?


----------



## Mike Lang

blade005 said:


> This might be the best LAST deal for ad-free Discovery+ before they integrate it with HBO Max and you have to 'pay up' for a much larger catalog.


I haven't read up on this merger yet. What does this mean for those of us with subs to each one (HBO Max comped via AT&T cell service)?


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> This might be the best LAST deal for ad-free Discovery+ before they integrate it with HBO Max and you have to 'pay up' for a much larger catalog.
> 
> *The Streamable: DEAL ALERT: Get Discovery Plus Ad-Free For Just $50 For Entire Year (40% OFF).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get Discovery Plus Ad-Free For Just $50 For Entire Year (40% OFF)
> 
> 
> For a limited time, you can get discovery+'s ad-free plan at a deep discount. They are offering 40% off the discovery+ premium plan, which means you can get it for $50 for an entire year. With the discount, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


Or, possibly, if you have the Discovery Plus plan, HBO MAX may offer you a year at $5.00 bucks a month (ad free) .. wishful thinking, maybe ..


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> Or, possibly, if you have the Discovery Plus plan, HBO MAX may offer you a year at $5.00 bucks a month (ad free) .. wishful thinking, maybe ..


DREAM @mgkdragn ... DREAM!! 

They will offer some bundle deal, but if all you want is Discovery+ content I fear you will have to pay more (w/ads or ad-free) in the future.

Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## blade005

*Cord Cutters News: Get One Month Free of Paramount+ to Watch 1883, Picard, March Madness & More.*








Get One Month Free of Paramount+ to Watch 1883, Picard, March Madness & More | Cord Cutters News


Paramount has promised a “mountain of entertainment” and it’s delivering this month. Right now, you can check out the new season of Star Trek: Picard, catch up on 1883, and stream sports, news, and more with your local CBS channel. Later this month, you’ll get the new original series Halo, and...




www.cordcuttersnews.com





Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> DREAM @mgkdragn ... DREAM!!
> 
> They will offer some bundle deal, but if all you want is Discovery+ content I fear you will have to pay more (w/ads or ad-free) in the future.
> 
> Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


Yeah, but I think I can safely say, the streamers are fighting for our money, at least now .. they all seem to want to tout the subscriber numbers / growth .. 

How about :: Get the Discovery Deal for a year and then HBO MAX offers you a year of ad free for $60 bucks .. ??


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> How about :: Get the Discovery Deal for a year and then HBO MAX offers you a year of ad free for $60 bucks .. ??


I get HBO Max commercial free with my AT&T wireless plan. I would like to see Discovery+ commercial free added at no charge. Just not going to count on that happening in the budget!! 

Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> I get HBO Max commercial free with my AT&T wireless plan.


I use a Tracfone, and, sadly, they never seem to offer any of these sweet extras ..


----------



## TV123

Waboman said:


> Any good deals on Paramount+ floating around?


If you have a T-Mobile cell plan I think their 12-month free offer is still good. It worked for me a couple of months ago even though I'm still apparently on a Sprint billing plan.


----------



## blade005

Waboman said:


> Any good deals on Paramount+ floating around?


*Cord Cutters News: Get One Month Free of Paramount+ to Watch 1883, Picard, March Madness & More.*








Get One Month Free of Paramount+ to Watch 1883, Picard, March Madness & More | Cord Cutters News


Paramount has promised a “mountain of entertainment” and it’s delivering this month. Right now, you can check out the new season of Star Trek: Picard, catch up on 1883, and stream sports, news, and more with your local CBS channel. Later this month, you’ll get the new original series Halo, and...




www.cordcuttersnews.com





Sent from FIRE HD10 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mgkdragn

Get 12 Months of Paramount+ for the price of 7 months .. 

Use code SPINGSAVINGS .. 

*Offer valid for the 1st year of an annual plan only, starts after free trial, open for new and returning subscribers. Offer expires 5/5/22. After 1st annual period, SUBSCRIPTION AUTOMATICALLY RENEWS ON ANNUAL BASIS AND YOUR CREDIT CARD AUTOMATICALLY CHARGED $49.99 OR $99.99/YEAR (+TAX) AS APPLICABLE, AT START OF EACH BILLING PERIOD, UNLESS YOU CANCEL. Cancel any time through your account page or at 888-274-5343, effective at the end of the billing cycle. No refunds for partial months. Offer cannot be combined with any other offers or discounts. Other restrictions and taxes may apply.


----------



## tenthplanet

Go sign up for CNN + now (it just went live) and get it for half-price for life (monthly or yearly you choose). Info and links.. Note you won't get the deal until you try to sign up. https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/29/us/cnn-plus-how-to-sign-up/index.html


----------



## TitusTroy

tenthplanet said:


> Go sign up for CNN + now (it just went live) and get it for half-price for life (monthly or yearly you choose). Info and links.. Note you won't get the deal until you try to sign up. How to sign up for CNN+: Your guide to CNN's new streaming service


even with the discounted rate of $3 a month, I'm not sure the value is there in terms of content...linear CNN is still the same portal for News and Talk...unless you really like the CNN talking heads and want to watch more of them on CNN+


----------



## tenthplanet

TitusTroy said:


> even with the discounted rate of $3 a month, I'm not sure the value is there in terms of content...linear CNN is still the same portal for News and Talk...unless you really like the CNN talking heads and want to watch more of them on CNN+


We'll see, the same argument can be made about any streaming service.


----------



## mgkdragn

If you are a HULU user, the $2.99 Disney+ add on is still available .. 

Add Disney+ for $2.99/month | Hulu.com


----------



## TitusTroy

Peacock is offering a deal for streamers...starting today, you can get 12 months of the ad supported Peacock Premium plan for $38, or $12 off your total bill for the year...Head over to Peacock to pick up the streaming service for only $38 for the entire year, or $3.80/month if you prefer not to pay upfront...you’ll need to use code: WRESTLEMANIA38

so if you pay upfront for 12 months the cost is $38...or you can sign up for the monthly plan for $3.80 (normal price $4.99)...no word on when the special promo expires so act fast if you're interested


----------



## mgkdragn

Just an FYI for those with Spectrum .. I finally managed to get the free Peacock offer from Spectrum by using a different email / different credit card and waiting for my paid sub to expire .. however, I did not get the full 12 months, so there does seem to be some sort of timer involved ::

Peacock Premium
$4.99 $0.00/month
11 months included with Spectrum subscription
Offer ends 03/09/2023


----------



## mgkdragn

Vizio TV Owners or Prospective Owners ::

*Apple TV+ — 3-Month Promotional Trial*

New Apple TV+ subscribers can take advantage of a 3-month promotional trial for all new and existing VIZIO Smart TV owners. The offer will be presented on the VIZIO home screen through promotional banners with the opportunity to start redemption right from the home screen. Subscribers can enjoy award-winning Apple Originals such as “Ted Lasso,” newly premiered series including “WeCrashed,” and the upcoming documentary event series “They Call Me Magic” (premiering April 22), as well as the Academy Award-winning Apple Original Film “CODA.” This offer is available between April 25 – May 30, 2022.

*discovery+ — 30-day Promotional Trial*

New discovery+ subscribers will get access to an exclusive 30-day promotional trial following the purchase and registration of a new VIZIO TV. New users gain access to more than 60,000 episodes of current and classic shows from Discovery’s iconic portfolio of networks, including HGTV, Food Network, TLC, ID, OWN, Travel Channel, Discovery Channel, Animal Planet and Magnolia Network, as well as more than 200 discovery+ original titles and hundreds of hours of exclusive content like Shark Week. The promo offer will be shared to the new owner’s email address with a link to redeem the trial. The offer is available between April 22 – October 22, 2022.


----------



## mgkdragn

YouTube TV April Birthday Offer 

$15.00 for a Month ::

YouTube TV - Watch & DVR Live Sports, Shows & News


----------



## mgkdragn

Don't ask me why, but Best Buy is offering 3 free months of Apple TV+

Apple Free Apple TV+ for 3 months (new subscribers only) - Best Buy


----------



## mgkdragn

*Frndly TV*

starts at $6.99 a month .. 

Live & On-Demand TV | Frndly TV


----------



## mgkdragn

HULU customers can add Showtime for $3.99 a month for 4 months after a one week free trial ::

Watch Showtime TV Shows and Movies On Demand Online | Hulu


----------



## TitusTroy

tenthplanet said:


> Go sign up for CNN + now (it just went live) and get it for half-price for life (monthly or yearly you choose). Info and links.. Note you won't get the deal until you try to sign up. How to sign up for CNN+: Your guide to CNN's new streaming service


CNN+, the streaming service that was hyped as one of the most significant developments in the history of CNN, will shut down on April 30th, just one month after it launched...CNN+ customers “will receive prorated refunds of subscription fees,” the company said...









CNN+ will shut down at the end of April | CNN Business


CNN+, the streaming service that was hyped as one of the most significant developments in the history of CNN, will shut down on April 30, just one month after it launched.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mgkdragn

Bag 30 days of free Paramount+ .. Essential or Premium 

code WALMART30

Paramount Plus - Stream Live TV, Movies, Originals, Sports, News, and more


----------



## mgkdragn

If you currently have Prime, bag 2 months of Showtime for .99 cents per month .. offer ends May 9th ..

Amazon.com Sign up for Prime Video


----------



## blade005

*The Streamable: DEAL ALERT: Get Paramount+ & Showtime Bundle For Just $9.99 a Month (~40% OFF).*








DEAL ALERT: Get Paramount+ & Showtime Bundle For Just $9.99 a Month (~40% OFF)


If you’ve been looking to save by bundling Paramount+ and Showtime, now is the chance. Paramount has dropped the price of the Showtime/Paramount+ Bundle to just $9.99 a month (normally $11.99 a month). Get The …




thestreamable.com


----------



## mgkdragn

If you currently have Amazon Prime, bag 3 months of EPIX for .99 cents per month .. offer ends May 16th ..

Amazon.com Sign up for Prime Video


----------



## shivaji

just got a package deal for Showtime and Epix on my Roku. One week free.


----------



## ianiam

mgkdragn said:


> If you currently have Amazon Prime, bag 3 months of EPIX for .99 cents per month .. offer ends May 16th ..
> 
> Amazon.com Sign up for Prime Video


Thanks, I had a $1 No Rush credit and needed to catch up on 2nd season of Condor 👍🏼


----------



## mgkdragn

ianiam said:


> Thanks, I had a $1 No Rush credit and needed to catch up on 2nd season of Condor 👍🏼


Well, free is the best deal of all .. I think Amazon should offer a small financial incentive on all orders that are placed with non-rush ..


----------



## ianiam

mgkdragn said:


> Well, free is the best deal of all .. I think Amazon should offer a small financial incentive on all orders that are placed with non-rush ..


They used to give them out like candy, but they have gotten stingy lately.


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get 2 Months of 14 Streaming Services For Just $0.99/Month (STARZ, Showtime, EPIX, Discovery+, and More).*








DEAL ALERT: Get 2 Months of 14 Streaming Services For Just $0.99/Month (STARZ, Showtime, EPIX, Discovery+, and More)


If you’ve been looking to try a new streaming service, The Roku Channel is offering a hot deal. For just $0.99 per month for your first two months, you can subscribe to 14 different streaming services including …




thestreamable.com





If you’ve been looking to try a new streaming service, The Roku Channel is offering a hot deal. For just $0.99 per month for your first two months, you can subscribe to 14 different streaming services including Showtime, STARZ, discovery+, and EPIX. 

The offer is only valid until Sunday, May 29, so don’t wait too long.


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get 2 Months of 14 Streaming Services For Just $0.99/Month (STARZ, Showtime, EPIX, Discovery+, and More).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get 2 Months of 14 Streaming Services For Just $0.99/Month (STARZ, Showtime, EPIX, Discovery+, and More)
> 
> 
> If you’ve been looking to try a new streaming service, The Roku Channel is offering a hot deal. For just $0.99 per month for your first two months, you can subscribe to 14 different streaming services including …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’ve been looking to try a new streaming service, The Roku Channel is offering a hot deal. For just $0.99 per month for your first two months, you can subscribe to 14 different streaming services including Showtime, STARZ, discovery+, and EPIX.
> 
> The offer is only valid until Sunday, May 29, so don’t wait too long.


That's a real deal ..


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> That's a real deal ..


Lol. I don't think you get all 14 services for $0.99/month. Each one individually is available for $0.99/month for two months.


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> Lol. I don't think you get all 14 services for $0.99/month. Each one individually is available for $0.99/month for two months.


Yeah, after I posted, I actually read the piece .. still, a good deal if you want to try any and work them over for a couple months .. Amazon has had some of the same deals lately, so no point in me getting something I already have .. maybe, if I'm lucky, ROKU will repeat the deal after my Amazon ones run out ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Bag HULU ad-supported for a Buck a Month for up to 3 months .. ends 5/27/2022

TV Shows and Movies - Watch Your Favorite TV Episodes and Movies Online | Hulu


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get Disney Plus & Hulu Bundle For Just $3.99 a Month For The Next 3 Months.*








DEAL ALERT: Get Disney Plus & Hulu Bundle For Just $3.99 a Month For The Next 3 Months


For most people, the most compelling bundle in streaming is the ability to get Disney+, Hulu, and ESPN+ for just $13.99 a month. With the $8 savings, you are essentially getting Disney+ for free when you subscribe to …




thestreamable.com


----------



## shivaji

Having got the free week package of Showtime and Epix, I began an intensive search for anything of interest and or new. The only new show that caught my eye. The Man who Fell to Earch. The rest I gave a bit of a re-watch to-- Team America, Once Upon a Time in the West, Wolf of Wall Street. Plus a little time spent with Good Ole Dexter, not the last year however.  Oh well, perhaps I'll find something in the days I have left. Maybe Couples Counseling.


----------



## puddy77

Right now Mubi is on sale $4 for 4 months total. Watch great cinema

If you like foreign and independent cinema, I highly recommend it. Kinda like Criterion. If nothing else, it's the only place you can stream Terence Malick's Voyage of Time right now.


----------



## mgkdragn

shivaji said:


> Having got the free week package of Showtime and Epix, I began an intensive search for anything of interest and or new. The only new show that caught my eye. The Man who Fell to Earch. The rest I gave a bit of a re-watch to-- Team America, Once Upon a Time in the West, Wolf of Wall Street. Plus a little time spent with Good Ole Dexter, not the last year however.  Oh well, perhaps I'll find something in the days I have left. Maybe Couples Counseling.


I'll toss out a few for you ::

'Attica'
'Crisis'
'From"
'Billy the Kid'


----------



## Waboman

shivaji said:


> Having got the free week package of Showtime and Epix, I began an intensive search for anything of interest and or new. The only new show that caught my eye. The Man who Fell to Earch. The rest I gave a bit of a re-watch to-- Team America, Once Upon a Time in the West, Wolf of Wall Street. Plus a little time spent with Good Ole Dexter, not the last year however.  Oh well, perhaps I'll find something in the days I have left. Maybe Couples Counseling.


Yep, exactly. These streamers (Showtime, Epix, Starz, etc) offer maybe one show that piques my interest. From on Epix looks good. Might be worth .99.


----------



## shivaji

mgkdragn said:


> I'll toss out a few for you ::
> 
> 'Attica'
> 'Crisis'
> 'From"
> 'Billy the Kid'


Are you vouching for Billy the Kid?  A grungy western with a kid lead. Saw it advertised about 100 times already and you can't FF through the ads on these apps either. What's the deal with that.


----------



## mgkdragn

shivaji said:


> Are you vouching for Billy the Kid?  A grungy western with a kid lead. Saw it advertised about 100 times already and you can't FF through the ads on these apps either. What's the deal with that.


Vouch is a strong word .. I like it alright .. YMMV ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Waboman said:


> From on Epix looks good.


I liked it .. 

If anyone like documentaries, 'Attica' on Showtime was just plain gripping ..


----------



## shivaji

Toda it seems, is Happy Streaming Day on the Roku. Lots of free shows going on.


----------



## blade005

shivaji said:


> Are you vouching for Billy the Kid?  A grungy western with a kid lead.


It's a Billy the Kid origin story. Sam Elliott is a great actor, but come on.... 




mgkdragn said:


> Vouch is a strong word .. I like it alright .. YMMV ..


I agree. Solid effort. I pair it with _That Dirty Black Bag_ from AMC+ for my western night fix.


----------



## shivaji

Ha, no offense to Billy. Just recently watched Once Upon a Time in the West- again, which filled my Western fix. A young Claudia Cardinale. Not bad at all. Charlie in his prime.


----------



## blade005

shivaji said:


> Just recently watched Once Upon a Time in the West - again, which filled my Western fix.


It is streaming on EPIX and Paramount+ currently. 2hr46min counts as a _western fix_ for the night!


----------



## ianiam

For those with Roku accounts.

*Big streaming. Big savings.*
Join in on the savings! Binge-watch the most popular premium channels for just 99¢ a month for two months—but hurry, this offer expires on Sunday, May 29th.



https://cigars.roku.com/v1/http%3A%2F%2Fimage.roku.com%2Fw%2Frapid%2Fimages%2Fundefined%2Fb3990c09-ab6f-4288-9f59-570854385c03.jpg


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Disney+ Offering 25% Off to Military Personnel, Families.*








DEAL ALERT: Disney+ Offering 25% Off to Military Personnel, Families


Disney has announced that it is offering a new military discount for Disney+. The 25% discount was first launched on Memorial Day but only publicized this week. Sign Up Now $7.99+ / month disneyplus.com Get Disney+, …




thestreamable.com


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get Paramount+ for 1-Month Free for a Limited Time; No Promo Code Required.*








DEAL ALERT: Get Paramount+ for 1-Month Free for a Limited Time; No Promo Code Required


If you missed out on their last promo, new and returning customers can now get a one-month free trial of the ad-free Paramount+ Premium option which normally costs $9.99 per month. Unlike previous deals, there’s …




thestreamable.com


----------



## mgkdragn

Two week free trial YouTube TV .. expires June 15th ::

DEAL ALERT: YouTube TV is Offering Two-Week Trial for New Subscribers for Limited time – The Streamable


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get Paramount+ for 1-Month Free for a Limited Time; No Promo Code Required.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get Paramount+ for 1-Month Free for a Limited Time; No Promo Code Required
> 
> 
> If you missed out on their last promo, new and returning customers can now get a one-month free trial of the ad-free Paramount+ Premium option which normally costs $9.99 per month. Unlike previous deals, there’s …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


Yay, now I get to finally watch '1883' ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Get Your First Month of Sling TV For Just $17.50 (50% Off)

Live TV Streaming | Sling TV 

scroll down page


----------



## ianiam

Stolen from SD

Roku is offering select Roku Owners (who own older models of Roku devices--YMMV):
Roku Express $9.99 (normally $29.99) with free shipping

. . . pretty good deal for a streamer at just more than the price of the included HDMI cable, AAA batteries, and USB cable/power adaptor . . .



https://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=15855163&sdop=1&sdpid=155752756&sdfid=9&lno=1&trd=https%20l%20email1%20roku%20c%20wbr%20om%20rts&pv=&au=&u2=https%3A%2F%2Fl.email1.roku.com%2Frts%2Fgo2.aspx%3Fh%3D568215%26tp%3Di-1NGB-I8-BYn-50HW27-1n-jTsD-1c-50FyFu-l7dnpnerHf-1iz800


----------



## mgkdragn

*Sling TV Announces Free Premium Channels for Summer ‘Freeview Weekends’*

You do, apparently, have to be an exisiting customer .. 

On Tuesday, live TV streaming service Sling TV announced the launch of “Freeview Weekends,” which will give subscribers access to a different premium channel each weekend through August of this year. The deal will begin on Friday, June 24 with the full suite of Showtime channels.

Over the Fourth of July weekend, Sling will offer Curiosity Stream and Destination America for free. Later in the Summer, customers will be able to get EPIX, Hallmark Movies Now, Sundance Now, and AMC+ for free.

The promotion will give subscribers the opportunity to test drive a premium channel(s) with no obligation, something that Sling feels is in line with the core of their business. Most of the free weekends will launch on Friday and will run through the following Monday and will include both live, linear programming as well as access to the channels’ on-demand libraries.


----------



## mgkdragn

*1-month Paramount+ Premium Subscription $0 at Paramount+*

_For new or returning subscribers, not current. Click "Try It Free" to start._ Ends 6/30. Paramount+ is offering 1 month of the Paramount+ streaming service (Essential or Premium plan) for *$0 *with code *PLAYERS* at the final payment screen during checkout.

After trial, the Essential plan is $4.99/month (limited commercials), and the Premium plan is $9.99/month (commercial free).

Paramount Plus - Stream Live TV, Movies, Originals, Sports, News, and more


----------



## mgkdragn

DEAL ALERT: Uber, Disney Partner for Multiple Cost-Cutting Bundling Promotions; Free Disney Bundle, Uber One MembershipAs you stream your favorite TV shows, movies, and live sports, why not do it with great food from your favorite local restaurants? Uber Eats is now offering two months of the Disney Bundle for free. The offer applies to U.S.-based Uber Eats customers who have placed at least one order in the past 90 days. You must be a new or eligible returning Disney Bundle subscriber.

DEAL ALERT: Uber, Disney Partner for Multiple Cost-Cutting Bundling Promotions; Free Disney Bundle, Uber One Membership – The Streamable


----------



## wxman

STARZ offering 12 months for $40.


----------



## mgkdragn

I don't know if Paramount offers this to everyone, however, my free 30 day trial is ending soon, so I went on the app to cancel .. they offered me 50% off for 2 months in order to stick around .. I am on the no-ad plan ..

I took the bait ..

I'll add that they did send me an email alerting me to the end of the free trial, which I thought was nice ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Lord Bezos and our Friends at Amazon Prime are offering a great selection of streaming channels for .99 cents a month to $1.98 a month .. up to two months each .. 

Scroll down to 'Prime Day Deals' to see the full selection ::


Amazon.com: Prime Video: Prime Video


----------



## tanman

^^The issue is most specials end in a few months, then you're SOL when you're family gets addicted to a show!


----------



## mgkdragn

tanman said:


> ^^The issue is most specials end in a few months, then you're SOL when you're family gets addicted to a show!


Or pay the regular price .. that's the whole point of these things ..

However, if you don't mind juggling this and that, as well as attempting to tap out what you really want to watch while the deal is still on, you can do OK, get some great entertainment and save some shekels along the way ..


----------



## tanman

Not according to family. They hate juggling. They want their addiction now!

But it's all good thanks for the thread.


----------



## blade005

*Prime Video Channels are on sale for $0.99/month for 2 months — Paramount+, Discovery+, Showtime, Starz, Epix, AMC+, & 12 more*








Prime Video Channels are on sale for $0.99/month for 2 months — Paramount+, Discovery+, Showtime, Starz, Epix, AMC+, & 12 more


As part of the many ongoing Early Prime Day Deals, Amazon has but 18 Prime Video Channels on sale for $0.99/month for 2 months. The notable channels included are Paramount+, Discovery+, Showtime, Starz, Epix, and AMC+.




www.aftvnews.com





As part of the many ongoing Early Prime Day Deals, Amazon has but 18 Prime Video Channels on sale for $0.99/month for 2 months. The notable channels included are Paramount+, Discovery+, Showtime, Starz, Epix, and AMC+. Subscribing gives you access to the entirety of each channel’s on-demand content through either the main Fire TV interface or the Prime Video app on any phone, tablet, PC, or streaming device. There is no obligation or contract, so you can easily cancel after the first two months with just a few clicks on Amazon’s website. Importantly, canceling within a month will continue to give you access for the entirety of the existing month, so set your reminders to cancel in just over one month to avoid paying the regular rate.

Same deals, different reporting link.
*DEAL ALERT: Get Amazon Channels for Just $0.99 for Two Months; Up to 90% Savings*








DEAL ALERT: Get Amazon Channels for Just $0.99 for Two Months; Up to 90% Savings


It’s the most wonderful time of the year. No, not the holidays, but Amazon Prime Days! Although the official start for the online retail giant’s discount event isn’t until next week, Amazon has begun …




thestreamable.com


----------



## shivaji

In honor of streaming deals and the quality of streaming in general, I just want to announce that this very day, after 13 years, I ended my Dish service.  They didn't even want their old HD 722 receiver back. They did try hard to sway me, but to no avail. Next goes the land line, I think.


----------



## Waboman

shivaji said:


> In honor of streaming deals and the quality of streaming in general, I just want to announce that this very day, after 13 years, I ended my Dish service.  They didn't even want their old HD 722 receiver back. They did try hard to sway me, but to no avail. Next goes the land line, I think.


Congrats and welcome to the lounge. We ditched DirecTV a few years ago. Feels great, doesn’t it? Grab one of the overstuffed chairs by the fireplace, order a drink and put your feet up. Wednesday is karaoke night and mgkdragn likes to serenade us. Don’t worry. Enough manhattans and he’ll start to sound good.😁 Stream away!🤙


----------



## mgkdragn

shivaji said:


> Next goes the land line, I think.


Yeah, I've thought about cutting my land line as well .. I've had the same number for about 40 years .. Spectrum only charges $20 a month for it, but still ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Waboman said:


> Wednesday is karaoke night and mgkdragn likes to serenade us. Don’t worry. Enough manhattans and he’ll start to sound good.😁


I thought I was really on point last night ..


----------



## ianiam

Residential VoIP Services Provider - VoIP for Residential | Ooma


Ooma's VoIP for residential has the best features for high-quality local and long-distance calling. Switch your landline to save, call now (866) 757-2216




www.ooma.com





You can port your number


----------



## tanman

^^I think for that matter www.redpocket.com might be better and it works with all existing providers. All you do is insert their SIM in any of your phones. BTW they are the provider.


----------



## mgkdragn

Paramount+ continues to offer a free 30 day trial Commerical Free using code :: LOTTERY

Paramount Plus - Stream Live TV, Movies, Originals, Sports, News, and more


----------



## ianiam

Thanks, got another month.


----------



## mgkdragn

Discovery+ / Ad-Supported Tier

.99 cents a month for two months .. only for those that have never subscribed before, although I'm sure there is a way to still get it ..  

discovery+ | Stream 70,000+ Real-Life TV Episodes (discoveryplus.com)

Click “Get Offer.”
Select Ad-Supported Tier Limited Time Offer.
Add Account & Payment Information.


----------



## mgkdragn

mgkdragn said:


> Paramount+ continues to offer a free 30 day trial Commerical Free using code :: LOTTERY
> 
> Paramount Plus - Stream Live TV, Movies, Originals, Sports, News, and more


New Code for Paramount+ :: SOUTHPARK 

Premium or Essential ..


----------



## ajamils

Any deals on IPTv service?


----------



## mgkdragn

ajamils said:


> Any deals on IPTv service?


I had to look up that service .. after a quick read, it seems kind of sketchy as far as legal streaming goes .. just my take, I'd never heard of it ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Six Months of Disney+ Bundle Free with Purchase of a Dell PC / Laptop ::

Computer Deals, PC Deals, Monitors & Electronics on Sale | Dell USA


----------



## blade005

Disney is working the new subs acquisition...

*DEAL ALERT: Verizon Prepaid Customers Get Disney+ Free for Six Months with Unlimited Plan.*








DEAL ALERT: Verizon Prepaid Customers Get Disney+ Free for Six Months with Unlimited Plan


Beginning on Wednesday, Verizon Prepaid customers got an extra incentive to activate or upgrade to the mobile carrier’s Prepaid Unlimited plan, because when they do so, they will get six months of Disney+ for …




thestreamable.com


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get Peacock Premium for Just $1.83 per Month for a Year and Stream Premier League, MLB, NFL, WWE.*








DEAL ALERT: Get Peacock Premium for Just $1.83 per Month and Stream Premier League, MLB, NFL, WWE


Want to stream “The Office,” “Sunday Night Football,” Premier League soccer, Notre Dame football, or every WWE pay-per-view? Through July 29, new subscribers to Peacock can get 56% off their next …




thestreamable.com


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get Peacock Premium for Just $1.83 per Month for a Year and Stream Premier League, MLB, NFL, WWE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get Peacock Premium for Just $1.83 per Month and Stream Premier League, MLB, NFL, WWE
> 
> 
> Want to stream “The Office,” “Sunday Night Football,” Premier League soccer, Notre Dame football, or every WWE pay-per-view? Through July 29, new subscribers to Peacock can get 56% off their next …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


Good deal on that .. normally, I'd snap it up, but I got a year free with Spectrum a month or so ago and the gift card on this is only valid till October ..


----------



## David Ortiz

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get Peacock Premium for Just $1.83 per Month for a Year and Stream Premier League, MLB, NFL, WWE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get Peacock Premium for Just $1.83 per Month and Stream Premier League, MLB, NFL, WWE
> 
> 
> Want to stream “The Office,” “Sunday Night Football,” Premier League soccer, Notre Dame football, or every WWE pay-per-view? Through July 29, new subscribers to Peacock can get 56% off their next …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


Can you upgrade to Premium Plus?


----------



## mgkdragn

David Ortiz said:


> Can you upgrade to Premium Plus?


Not the way I read it .. I'm sure the with commercial is helping subsidize the cost .. 

'This is the way ..'


----------



## ianiam

Not sure if this has already been mentioned but if you buy the ONN Android TV steamer Walmart sells for $20, or any device with the Google TV or Android TV operating system software, you get 6 months of Peacock Premium. 






Google Play







play.google.com


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get MLB.TV for Just $23.99 (75% OFF), Lowest Price of 2022 Season.*








DEAL ALERT: Get MLB.TV for Just $23.99 (75% OFF), Lowest Price of 2022 Season


Just ahead of the MLB Trade Deadline, MLB.TV is running a special promotion in which customers can get every game for the remainder of the 2022 regular season for just $23.99 — $116 off of the normal $139.99 rate. …




thestreamable.com


----------



## ianiam

Get 3 months free of Apple TV+*
For new and existing ATV+ subscribers 



Apple


----------



## mgkdragn

ianiam said:


> Get 3 months free of Apple TV+*
> For new and existing ATV+ subscribers
> 
> 
> 
> Apple


Great catch and good till October, it looks like .. I'm not going to activate the deal until probably next month as Fall approaches .. do you know if there is an actual code or just the link .. ??


----------



## ianiam

mgkdragn said:


> Great catch and good till October, it looks like .. I'm not going to activate the deal until probably next month as Fall approaches .. do you know if there is an actual code or just the link .. ??


Code is linked.


----------



## ianiam

mgkdragn said:


> Great catch and good till October, it looks like .. I'm not going to activate the deal until probably next month as Fall approaches .. do you know if there is an actual code or just the link .. ??


You may want to look into this, Slickdeals: The Best Deals, Coupons, Promo Codes & Discounts


----------



## mgkdragn

ianiam said:


> You may want to look into this, Slickdeals: The Best Deals, Coupons, Promo Codes & Discounts


So, you're saying that the deals can be stacked .. ?? I just did the 4 months free with the Target deal, it went fine


----------



## Waboman

7 free months of AppleTV is a good deal. Although there’s nothing that really floats my boat on it. That is until the new Godzilla series drops. Will need to try and time the promo around that.


----------



## mgkdragn

Waboman said:


> 7 free months of AppleTV is a good deal. Although there’s nothing that really floats my boat on it. That is until the new Godzilla series drops. Will need to try and time the promo around that.


It's free, man ..


----------



## mgkdragn

I went to 


ianiam said:


> Code is linked.


I went to your link after doing the Target offer and it worked .. I'm free until March 6th, 2023 ..

Thanks again ..


----------



## Waboman

mgkdragn said:


> It's free, man ..


Yeah, but I need to time it for the Monsterverse. It really ties the tv viewing together.


----------



## mgkdragn

Waboman said:


> Yeah, but I need to time it for the Monsterverse. It really ties the tv viewing together.


Yeah, I get that .. but has a release date even been set .. ?? I thought it was still in production .. ??


----------



## Waboman

mgkdragn said:


> Yeah, I get that .. but has a release date even been set .. ?? I thought it was still in production .. ??


I think you’re right. I need a promo for more time.


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

The target 4month deal says only for new subscribers so it fails if I try it after redeeming the 3month apple offer first. So be sure to do target deal first and maybe with a new apple id.


----------



## mgkdragn

BriscoCountyJr said:


> The target 4month deal says only for new subscribers if I try it after redeeming the 3month apple offer first. So be sure to do target deal first and maybe with a new apple id.


I had to sign up for a Target rewards card, then I could activate that offer .. used my same email / Apple ID that I'd always had .. then, I took the other offer, still using the same credential .. confirmed at completion that I was good till March 2023 .. can't say if that will work for everyone ..


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

mgkdragn said:


> I had to sign up for a Target rewards card, then I could activate that offer .. used my same email / Apple ID that I'd always had .. then, I took the other offer, still using the same credential .. confirmed at completion that I was good till March 2023 .. can't say if that will work for everyone ..


Yes works if you do the target offer first. But not the other way around unfortunately. Since i already redeemed the apple offer first I think I would need to create a separate email apple id to redeem the target deal separately for me. But that won't stack so best i could get is maybe 2mo extra after the 3mo deal.


----------



## Waboman

Wait, wait, wait. You have to sign up for a Target card to get this deal? Sigh. Don’t want a Target card. Wife has one. That’s enough. Wabo is F’cked again. Like Leo Getz at the drivethru.


----------



## mgkdragn

Waboman said:


> Wait, wait, wait. You have to sign up for a Target card to get this deal? Sigh. Don’t want a Target card. Wife has one. That’s enough. Wabo is F’cked again. Like Leo Getz at the drivethru.


It's not a credit card .. it's a rewards card .. I did not want another credit card either ..


----------



## cyberguyjeff

BriscoCountyJr said:


> The target 4month deal says only for new subscribers so it fails if I try it after redeeming the 3month apple offer first. So be sure to do target deal first and maybe with a new apple id.


Yep same here.... I'm currently on a 6 month trial, when I go to redeem the Target code it tells me for new subs only. My current trial runs out in early October, I guess I'll wait for the expiration and redeem the 3 month one as the Target 4 month code expires in September.


----------



## mgkdragn

cyberguyjeff said:


> Yep same here.... I'm currently on a 6 month trial, when I go to redeem the Target code it tells me for new subs only. My current trial runs out in early October, I guess I'll wait for the expiration and redeem the 3 month one as the Target 4 month code expires in September.


If you don't have much time left on your current sub, you could cancel it .. I was a Retuning Customer ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Get Amazon Music along with EPIX for 3 months at .99 cents a month .. Prime Required .. you get both for the .99 cents ::



https://www.amazon.com/music/amazon-music-digital-subscription-deals?ie=UTF8&_encoding=UTF8&tag=bensbargaicenter&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325


----------



## mgkdragn

I don't recall AMC+ ever offering 30 days free, I could be wrong .. at any rate ::

AMC+ is offering 1 month of the AMC+ Streaming Service for $0 when applying the coupon code CALLSAUL during step 2 of the new account signup process (beneath the credit card entry area). $8.99 /month after.

Sign in (amcplus.com)


----------



## tanman

If y'all like concerts and miss palladia-TV which MTV has bludgeoned, look at www.nugs.net .

Some real good deals for the first month.


----------



## Crashcarson

Thanks I did the 3 months free apple, noted the date of billing, i think I'm ending netflix...for now...again


----------



## ianiam

If you enjoy foreign or art house film, Films Now Showing on MUBI 

3 months of MUBI for a dollar


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get 40% OFF HBO Max For An Entire Year, Ahead Of 'House of The Dragon' (JUST $5.83/Mo.).*








DEAL ALERT: Get 40% OFF HBO Max For An Entire Year, Stream 'House of The Dragon' (JUST $5.83/Mo.)


HBO Max has launched a limited time offer for new subscribers to get 40% off of the next year of service. The discount comes just days before the release of the big debut of the Game of Thrones Prequel, “House of …




thestreamable.com





HBO Max has launched a limited time offer for new subscribers to get 40% off of the next year of service. The discount comes just days before the release of the big debut of the Game of Thrones Prequel, “House of the Dragon.”

Starting today, you can get HBO Max with Ads for just $5.83 a Month, when pre-paid annually (normally $9.99) or HBO Max Ad-Free for $8.75 a Month, when pre-paid annually (normally $14.99). The deal is available through October 30, 2022.


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get 40% OFF HBO Max For An Entire Year, Ahead Of 'House of The Dragon' (JUST $5.83/Mo.).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get 40% OFF HBO Max For An Entire Year, Stream 'House of The Dragon' (JUST $5.83/Mo.)
> 
> 
> HBO Max has launched a limited time offer for new subscribers to get 40% off of the next year of service. The discount comes just days before the release of the big debut of the Game of Thrones Prequel, “House of …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HBO Max has launched a limited time offer for new subscribers to get 40% off of the next year of service. The discount comes just days before the release of the big debut of the Game of Thrones Prequel, “House of the Dragon.”
> 
> Starting today, you can get HBO Max with Ads for just $5.83 a Month, when pre-paid annually (normally $9.99) or HBO Max Ad-Free for $8.75 a Month, when pre-paid annually (normally $14.99). The deal is available through October 30, 2022.


Year long discount deals may become the norm in the streamers fight to keep folks like me from tapping out a service and moving on until new content builds up .. 

At any rate, this deal is not bad, but I'm still sticking with my old ways ..


----------



## BSGfan

[HBOMAX] So since it requires annual, it's really 30% off ($70 vs $100, $105 vs. $150). 
Offer is valid till October 30, 2022 (as it says in the link)

I had HBO for years, so the added content isn't worth it for me to sign up for a year. But for those who haven't there's tons of great shows here! IMO, some of the greatest ever (Sopranos, The Wire, even GoT ... sans the last year ).

Succession is currently one of the best shows on TV. Barry is also worth checking out (but likely not everybody's thing).
I don't understand all the love for The White Lotus, and Westworld was a big disappointment. But that's MO, YMMV.


----------



## mgkdragn

BSGfan said:


> I had HBO for years, so the added content isn't worth it for me to sign up for a year.


Same here .. pretty well caught up on anything I wanted to watch during my last subscription cycle .. and, it's not worth a years cost, even at a discount, to get 'House of the Dragon' .. I'll wait till it fully drops ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Peacock :: (Excludes current Customers)

One Year Peacock Premium Ad Supported for $20 Bucks .. 

Use ONEYEAR code at checkout .. 

Peacock: Stream TV and Movies Online, Watch Live News and Sports (peacocktv.com)


----------



## ianiam

Or use SEPTEMBER code for $1.99/mo for a year if you have a problem with commitment.


----------



## mgkdragn

*Paramount+, SHOWTIME Bundle Available in Single App; Save Up to 50% Until October*

At long last, Paramount Global is uniting its two biggest streaming properties and combining Paramount+ and SHOWTIME into a single user experience that the company is not-so-cleverly calling “Paramount+ with Showtime.” This bundled service will bring together the libraries of both platforms into the Paramount+ app and customers will be able to save on the merged services for the next five weeks.


----------



## mgkdragn

This deal, IMO, is pretty aggressive .. especially with a lifetime price guarantee ..

Through October 2, 2022, you can get Paramount+ with SHOWTIME for a special price! This price is good for the life of your subscription, and will never change unless you switch your plan.

Essential plan + SHOWTIME (limited-time pricing available through 10/2/22!)*
$7.99*/month
$79.99*/year 

The Essential plan does NOT include your local live CBS station, but NFL on CBS and UEFA Champions League will be available via separate live feeds. All SHOWTIME programming is commercial free, even with the Essential base plan, and you'll also be able to stream SHOWTIME live.

Premium plan + SHOWTIME (limited-time pricing available through 10/2/22!)*
$12.99*/month
$129.99*/year

Premium DOES include your local live CBS station. All SHOWTIME programming is commercial free, including SHOWTIME live, and all Paramount+ programming is ad free except live TV and a few shows.

visit

paramountplus.com/SHOWTIMEbundle

Paramount Plus - Stream Live TV, Movies, Originals, Sports, News, and more


----------



## Mike Lang

Starz is trying to get folks back again. I'm seeing $10 for 6 month ads everywhere & rec'd a $20 for 12 months offer via email.


----------



## mgkdragn

Mike Lang said:


> Starz is trying to get folks back again. I'm seeing $10 for 6 month ads everywhere & rec'd a $20 for 12 months offer via email.


Desperation .. ?? I'm almost tempted to take a year at $20 bucks .. just cancelled a few months back


----------



## Mike Lang

mgkdragn said:


> Desperation .. ?? I'm almost tempted to take a year at $20 bucks .. just cancelled a few months back


Same. I hopped back in for the $20 deal. Hopefully that'll cover the next season of Outlander.


----------



## mgkdragn

Mike Lang said:


> Same. I hopped back in for the $20 deal. Hopefully that'll cover the next season of Outlander.


That's what I'm thinking .. I don't know if a sense a bit of a streaming price war unfolding


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> That's what I'm thinking .. I don't know if a sense a bit of a streaming price war unfolding


Lionsgate is expected to announce the sale of STARZ this month. Not sure if it gets integrated with another streamer or run by a separate business partner.

*Lionsgate Vice Chairman: Separating Studio From Starz “Is the Right Thing to Do”*








Lionsgate Vice Chairman: Separating Studio From Starz “Is the Right Thing to Do”


The Hollywood studio is set to announce whether current talks with multiple bidders will result in a deal.




www.hollywoodreporter.com





Lionsgate has said it would unveil its decision in September as it weighed strategic initiatives, mindful that Wall Street analysts and investors are keen to see a resolution as current talks with potential dealmakers continue.


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> Lionsgate is expected to announce the sale of STARZ this month. Not sure if it gets integrated with another streamer or run by a separate business partner.
> 
> *Lionsgate Vice Chairman: Separating Studio From Starz “Is the Right Thing to Do”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lionsgate Vice Chairman: Separating Studio From Starz “Is the Right Thing to Do”
> 
> 
> The Hollywood studio is set to announce whether current talks with multiple bidders will result in a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lionsgate has said it would unveil its decision in September as it weighed strategic initiatives, mindful that Wall Street analysts and investors are keen to see a resolution as current talks with potential dealmakers continue.


Well, I guess Lionsgate is just trying to beef up the numbers and take in a few more shekels before the deal is done ..


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> Well, I guess Lionsgate is just trying to beef up the numbers and take in a few more shekels before the deal is done ..


Hey, a deals a deal. Grab it while you can. 

Will be interesting to see if they land as a standalone streamer or get acquired by another service. I would have said Amazon, but not right after MGM acquisition.


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> Hey, a deals a deal. Grab it while you can.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if they land as a standalone streamer or get acquired by another service. I would have said Amazon, but not right after MGM acquisition.


Oh, it's a deal ..

STARZ is not going to cost anywhere near what Bezos paid for MGM .. in fact, STARZ may be the Deal of the Year for whoever gets it .. and, it could end up a contender if the new owner is ready to spend some moolah ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Hulu + Live TV
$50/mo. for 3 months
New and returning customers save $20/month for their first 3 months of this service, which includes Disney+ and ESPN+.

Tips
It costs $69.99/month after the first 3 months (Increases to $74.99 per month on 12/8)

Features ::
Unlimited DVR
75+ channels
Disney+
ESPN+

Hulu + Live TV: More than just Live TV streaming


----------



## shivaji

On the Roku channel's Roku app, they have an offer for Paramount + , for a free week. just signed up.


----------



## JGM

Woot.com has the Fire Cube (top-of-the-line Fire streamer) at $45 as today's daily deal. It's "Amazon Certified Refurbished".


----------



## shivaji

was perusing a few items on Amazon the other day, when I put one in my cart to check shipping, I was offered a free month of Prime. I took the deal. Watching "Suits" reruns and Rings.


----------



## kevin_nj

mgkdragn said:


> This deal, IMO, is pretty aggressive .. especially with a lifetime price guarantee ..
> 
> Through October 2, 2022, you can get Paramount+ with SHOWTIME for a special price! This price is good for the life of your subscription, and will never change unless you switch your plan.
> 
> Essential plan + SHOWTIME (limited-time pricing available through 10/2/22!)*
> $7.99*/month
> $79.99*/year
> 
> The Essential plan does NOT include your local live CBS station, but NFL on CBS and UEFA Champions League will be available via separate live feeds. All SHOWTIME programming is commercial free, even with the Essential base plan, and you'll also be able to stream SHOWTIME live.
> 
> Premium plan + SHOWTIME (limited-time pricing available through 10/2/22!)*
> $12.99*/month
> $129.99*/year
> 
> Premium DOES include your local live CBS station. All SHOWTIME programming is commercial free, including SHOWTIME live, and all Paramount+ programming is ad free except live TV and a few shows.
> 
> visit
> 
> paramountplus.com/SHOWTIMEbundle
> 
> Paramount Plus - Stream Live TV, Movies, Originals, Sports, News, and more


I do not see mention of the lifetime price guarantee, did that end?


----------



## mgkdragn

kevin_nj said:


> I do not see mention of the lifetime price guarantee, did that end?


It's still there under the FAQ section ::

Through October 2, 2022, you can get Paramount+ with SHOWTIME for a special price! This price is good for the life of your subscription, and will never change unless you switch your plan. 

What is the Paramount+ with SHOWTIME bundle? (paramountplus.com)


----------



## kevin_nj

mgkdragn said:


> It's still there under the FAQ section ::
> 
> Through October 2, 2022, you can get Paramount+ with SHOWTIME for a special price! This price is good for the life of your subscription, and will never change unless you switch your plan.
> 
> What is the Paramount+ with SHOWTIME bundle? (paramountplus.com)


Thanks! When I just browsed the site looking for it, I ended at a different page which did not mention the lifetime price lock.


----------



## mgkdragn

kevin_nj said:


> Thanks! When I just browsed the site looking for it, I ended at a different page which did not mention the lifetime price lock.


Yeah, I think it's an important part of this deal since prices never go anywhere but up .. of course, there is probably some fine print somewhere that they don't mention ..


----------



## kevin_nj

mgkdragn said:


> Yeah, I think it's an important part of this deal since prices never go anywhere but up .. of course, there is probably some fine print somewhere that they don't mention ..


I also need to find out if existing subscribers can get it. I was on the monthly plan and switched to yearly. It doesn't say anything about the guarantee. Looks like I need to email them.


----------



## kevin_nj

ianiam said:


> Get 3 months free of Apple TV+*
> For new and existing ATV+ subscribers
> 
> 
> 
> Apple



Still works. I just have to wait awhile to get the free three months since I recently paid for a year. 

From the email confirmation:

*App*​Apple TV*Subscription*​Apple TV+*Date Accepted *​Sep 22, 2022*Offer*​Free for 3 months, starting Jul 16, 2023*Subscription Price*​$49.99/year, starting Oct 16, 2023


----------



## Waboman

Just stacked the Target 4 months plus the Apple 3 months for 7 free months of AppleTV+. Billing starts April 29th, 2023. No idea what to watch tho. Everything looks so boring. Well, I have 7 months…


----------



## mgkdragn

Waboman said:


> Just stacked the Target 4 months plus the Apple 3 months for 7 free months of AppleTV+. Billing starts April 29th, 2023. No idea what to watch tho. Everything looks so boring. Well, I have 7 months…


Myself, I find a pretty good number of high quality programming, especially for free ::

15 best Apple TV Plus shows and movies to watch now | Tom's Guide (tomsguide.com) 

The 35 Best Shows and Movies on Apple TV+ Right Now (September 2022) - TV Guide


----------



## Waboman

mgkdragn said:


> Myself, I find a pretty good number of high quality programming, especially for free ::
> 
> 15 best Apple TV Plus shows and movies to watch now | Tom's Guide (tomsguide.com)
> 
> The 35 Best Shows and Movies on Apple TV+ Right Now (September 2022) - TV Guide


Seems all artsy-fartsy. Gimme blood, boobs, fire trucks, sharks with laser beams. You know. All the stuff that makes life worth living. It’s free. Will check it out eventually.


----------



## mgkdragn

Waboman said:


> Seems all artsy-fartsy. Gimme blood, boobs, fire trucks, sharks with laser beams. You know. All the stuff that makes life worth living. It’s free. Will check it out eventually.


It's Apple, man .. whadayawant fer nothin' .. rubber biscuit .. ??

the other day you know I had a wish sandwich
Well a wish sandwich is the kind of a sandwich
Where you have two slices of bread and you
Wish you had some meat


----------



## Waboman

mgkdragn said:


> It's Apple, man .. whadayawant fer nothin' .. rubber biscuit .. ??
> 
> the other day you know I had a wish sandwich
> Well a wish sandwich is the kind of a sandwich
> Where you have two slices of bread and you
> Wish you had some meat


Bow bow bow…


----------



## mgkdragn

*Streaming Subscription Mega-Growth Appears Over For Now*

Even though we are still about a month away from Halloween, streaming companies and investors are already being spooked by recent trends in net subscription growth. While international markets appear to be of less concern, domestically, things aren’t looking too great.

In general, the industry has been seeing an increasing trend of viewers that watch, cancel, and go. In the industry, it’s called “churn.” And with viewers wanting to keep their streaming budgets under control, it’s become a popular strategy.

From a survey last month, Variety discovered that 62% of viewers do not plan on adding a new subscription in the near future, while 1 in 3 said they were either planning on canceling a subscription or that they weren’t sure yet. That suggests a subscriber plateau might be a streamer’s best-case scenario for the next few months.

Streaming Subscription Mega-Growth Appears Over For Now – The Streamable


----------



## mgkdragn

I keep seeing these STARZ get 10 months for $20.00 ads, yet when you go to the link, the activate offer click is dead .. frustrating ..


----------



## blade005

kevin_nj said:


> I also need to find out if existing subscribers can get it. I was on the monthly plan and switched to yearly. It doesn't say anything about the guarantee. Looks like I need to email them.


I signed up for the annual rate deal ($129.99) last October. No price guarantee at the time and it indicated that the renewal rate in a year would be $149.99. I was surprised to get a renewal confirmation e-mail about 10 days ago that my renewal rate would be $129.99 in October. What I don't know is what happens to people currently on a $149.99 plan.

I do recall someone in the Paramount+ thread on the $149.99 annual plan who called and spoke with customer service. They allowed them to cancel their existing plan and applied the remaining balance to a new subscription at the guaranteed $129.99 rate. They did note that with a new P+ / SHOWTIME subscription they no longer could use the standalone SHOWTIME app for content access and had to use Paramount+.

Found the post:


srust said:


> My P+/Showtime yearly combo was due to renew on Nov. 1 for $149, however I wanted the new $129 price. I called them and they cancelled my existing subscription and started a new one, giving me credit for the unused portion of the old original term. They subtracted the credit from the $129 price. Only thing I noticed after all this is now I need to access Showtime thru the P+ app. The stand alone app no longer works. I’m satisfied with the results.


----------



## mgkdragn

mgkdragn said:


> This deal, IMO, is pretty aggressive .. especially with a lifetime price guarantee ..
> 
> Through October 2, 2022, you can get Paramount+ with SHOWTIME for a special price! This price is good for the life of your subscription, and will never change unless you switch your plan.
> 
> Essential plan + SHOWTIME (limited-time pricing available through 10/2/22!)*
> $7.99*/month
> $79.99*/year
> 
> The Essential plan does NOT include your local live CBS station, but NFL on CBS and UEFA Champions League will be available via separate live feeds. All SHOWTIME programming is commercial free, even with the Essential base plan, and you'll also be able to stream SHOWTIME live.
> 
> Premium plan + SHOWTIME (limited-time pricing available through 10/2/22!)*
> $12.99*/month
> $129.99*/year
> 
> Premium DOES include your local live CBS station. All SHOWTIME programming is commercial free, including SHOWTIME live, and all Paramount+ programming is ad free except live TV and a few shows.
> 
> visit
> 
> paramountplus.com/SHOWTIMEbundle
> 
> Paramount Plus - Stream Live TV, Movies, Originals, Sports, News, and more


Just a reminder that this deal expires in a couple days .. I took it today ..


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get Full Year of Paramount+ for Just $24.99, Plus Fire TV Stick Lite for Free*








DEAL ALERT: Get Full Year of Paramount+ for Just $24.99, Plus Fire TV Stick Lite for Free


If you want to watch UEFA Champions League, live NFL or college football, new Star Trek series, or the latest in the Taylor Sheridan Universe – you won’t want to miss this deal. New Paramount+ customers can now …




thestreamable.com





New Paramount+ customers can now get 50% off an annual plan, plus a free Fire Stick Lite (a $29.99 value) for free. That means you can get the streamer’s *Essential Plan for just $24.99* or their *Premium Plan for just $49.99*, and get a brand new streaming device for free.

*How to Get a Free Month of Paramount+*

Click Here to activate the deal.
You will get 50% off either the Essential or Premium annual plan plus a free Fire TV.
The coupon will automatically apply (if not, use Code: UEFA50).


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get Full Year of Paramount+ for Just $24.99, Plus Fire TV Stick Lite for Free*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get Full Year of Paramount+ for Just $24.99, Plus Fire TV Stick Lite for Free
> 
> 
> If you want to watch UEFA Champions League, live NFL or college football, new Star Trek series, or the latest in the Taylor Sheridan Universe – you won’t want to miss this deal. New Paramount+ customers can now …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Paramount+ customers can now get 50% off an annual plan, plus a free Fire Stick Lite (a $29.99 value) for free. That means you can get the streamer’s *Essential Plan for just $24.99* or their *Premium Plan for just $49.99*, and get a brand new streaming device for free.
> 
> *How to Get a Free Month of Paramount+*
> 
> Click Here to activate the deal.
> You will get 50% off either the Essential or Premium annual plan plus a free Fire TV.
> The coupon will automatically apply (if not, use Code: UEFA50).


That seems even more aggressive than the previous deal with Showtime .. oh, well, I took the Showtime deal and won't look back .. besides, I'm a ROKU man ..


----------



## Mike Lang

That deal gets even better if they follow through and just roll all Showtime content into the Paramount app.


----------



## mgkdragn

Mike Lang said:


> That deal gets even better if they follow through and just roll all Showtime content into the Paramount app.


Why .. ?? What have you heard .. ??


----------



## Mike Lang

mgkdragn said:


> Why .. ?? What have you heard .. ??


Paramount Is Considering Shutting Down Showtime and Migrating Its Content to Paramount+


----------



## blade005

Mike Lang said:


> That deal gets even better if they follow through and just roll all Showtime content into the Paramount app.





mgkdragn said:


> Why .. ?? What have you heard .. ??





Mike Lang said:


> Paramount Is Considering Shutting Down Showtime and Migrating Its Content to Paramount+



They backed off that early report. Not happening anytime soon.
You won't get P+ and SHOWTIME at the P+ pricing. You will have to pay up.
They likely are going to wait and see what happens when WBD combines HBO Max and discovery+ next year and asks everyone to pay more. How much of a churn will that cause?


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> They backed off that early report. Not happening anytime soon.
> You won't get P+ and SHOWTIME at the P+ pricing. You will have to pay up.
> They likely are going to wait and see what happens when WBD combines HBO Max and discovery+ next year and asks everyone to pay more. How much of a churn will that cause?


I would tend to think that the merging fully of a with ads / without ads streamer and a premium channel that's known to be without ads would get a little complicated .. not to mention the CATV side of things and how that might work ..


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get Peacock Premium for Just $19.99 for an Entire Year (60% Off)*








DEAL ALERT: Get Peacock Premium for Just $19.99 for an Entire Year (60% Off)


Want to stream the latest NBC and Bravo shows, “The Office,” “Sunday Night Football,” Premier League soccer, Notre Dame football, or every WWE premiere event? New subscribers to Peacock can get 60% off their next year …




thestreamable.com




Want to stream the latest NBC and Bravo shows, “The Office,” “Sunday Night Football,” Premier League soccer, Notre Dame football, or every WWE premiere event?

Through Nov. 19, new subscribers to Peacock can get 60% off their next year of service, meaning that they can stream Peacock Premium for just $1.66 per month when they prepay $19.99 for the year. The offer is only valid for a limited time, so you have to hurry.

*How to Get 60% Off Peacock Premium*

Click here to Activate The Deal
Click “Get Offer” to select Peacock Premium.
Select “Annual Plan.”
Enter payment details and click “Pay Now.”


----------



## kevin_nj

That is for the plan with commercials. I do not see a deal for the commercial free plan.


----------



## mgkdragn

kevin_nj said:


> That is for the plan with commercials. I do not see a deal for the commercial free plan.


That's why it's so cheap .. ad-supported is the New Frontier ..


----------



## kevin_nj

mgkdragn said:


> That's why it's so cheap .. ad-supported is the New Frontier ..


I get it. I am not currently willing to pay for a service and be subjected to commercials as well. Did that for too many years with cable. The only exception is Frndly for Hallmark. I have zero option with that, wife required access to Hallmark as a condition of dropping cable.


----------



## Mike Lang

kevin_nj said:


> I am not currently willing to pay for a service and be subjected to commercials as well.


They'll get you one way or another even if it's product placement in the content.


----------



## mgkdragn

Mike Lang said:


> They'll get you one way or another even if it's product placement in the content.


My take on the ad-supported grab is simply a way to make consistent money for the streamers, help lock in subscribers that might otherwise churn by offering a cheap deal .. and, the more subscribers they get, the more advertisers are willing to pay .. 

It's kind of a win / win for consumers with a limited budget .. of which I am one ..


----------



## shivaji

I'm still currently enjoying a free month of Prime, and through it, my week of Showtime, which just ended. Soon Epix will follow. Just got a free week of Starz and Cinemax. Currently watching a movie I've always found interesting, The Forgotten. For those who have forgot the Forgotten, just a little scene that I found visually impressive at first viewing and has not been duplicated since.


----------



## tanman

^^ I agree with free months and all the saving discounts but once they get you and yours hooked on certain shows how high do the prices go? What is the alternative?


----------



## blade005

kevin_nj said:


> The only exception is Frndly for Hallmark. I have zero option with that, wife required access to Hallmark as a condition of dropping cable.


Doesn't FRNDLY have a DVR option that would give you commercial skipping? I use the more expensive PHILO with 1-Year Unlimited DVR. I select SAVE on all the Hallmark Holiday movies and Series and with a 1-year DVR that resets every time something replays, it is close to a perpetual on demand library with commercial skipping. They also recently implemented one-touch commercial skipping to make it even easier.


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Save 42% on Two Months of Acorn TV with Prime Video Channels.*








DEAL ALERT: Save 42% on Two Months of Acorn TV with Prime Video Channels


If your TV routine could use a British Invasion this week, Prime Video channels has the deal for you. From now until Friday, Oct. 21, Amazon is offering two months of Acorn TV for just $4 per month, a savings of over …




thestreamable.com


----------



## kevin_nj

blade005 said:


> Doesn't FRNDLY have a DVR option that would give you commercial skipping? I use the more expensive PHILO with 1-Year Unlimited DVR. I select SAVE on all the Hallmark Holiday movies and Series and with a 1-year DVR that resets every time something replays, it is close to a perpetual on demand library with commercial skipping. They also recently implemented one-touch commercial skipping to make it even easier.


I think so. I've only used it a couple of times for few older shows. Back when there was only about five mins of commercials in a thirty min slot. That's somewhat bearable for me. For the most part though I've become too spoiled to deal with commercials at all, whether I can skip them or not. They don't bother my wife as much.


----------



## mgkdragn

Binge 'House of the Dragon' and whatever else you can squeeze in on HBO MAX

HULU Offer ::

Hulu with HBO Max | Hulu


Click “Sign-Up Now.”
Create Your Account.
Click “Manage Add-Ons.”
Add Your Seven-Day Free Trial of HBO Max.
Once you’ve subscribed, use your Hulu credentials to log into the HBO Max app on your streaming device.


HULU existing customers ::

Click on your Profile.
Click “Account.”
Click “Manage Add-Ons.”
Add HBO Max Free Trial.
Yes, it's only a week, but you'd be surprised what you can watch in just a week ..


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Costco Members Can Get Apple TV+ For 35% OFF For the Next Year.*








DEAL ALERT: Costco Members Can Get Apple TV+ For 35% OFF For the Next Year


Update 10/27: Costco has raised the price to $62.99, 10% OFF the Apple TV+ Annual Plan If you’re looking to avoid the Apple TV+ price hike, you might be in luck. While yesterday, Apple announced that the …




thestreamable.com


----------



## ChromeJob

Multiple users have confirmed that you can buy TWO of the Costco Apple TV+ subscription cards, and "stack" them for a two-year extension of your subscription. Note that the legal stipulations on the card says "Subscription voucher must be redeemed within one (1) year from date of purchase at Costco (online or in-store)." Would the card add on a full year if you used it in 2023? Remains to be seen. 🤔


----------



## ianiam

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Costco Members Can Get Apple TV+ For 35% OFF For the Next Year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Costco Members Can Get Apple TV+ For 35% OFF For the Next Year
> 
> 
> Update 10/27: Costco has raised the price to $62.99, 10% OFF the Apple TV+ Annual Plan If you’re looking to avoid the Apple TV+ price hike, you might be in luck. While yesterday, Apple announced that the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


That didn't last long 

Good job to those who were able to take advantage, I've always felt ATV+ for $5/mo was a bargain. I'm thinking price increase is signaling more programming in the future.


----------



## ChromeJob

HAHA, I almost bought some yesterday but decided to wait a little bit. OOPS. 🤦

BUT ... one reason I hesitated is that I recall in years past, Apple subscription/gift cards have been marked down for the Christmas holidays.


----------



## AV-Moderation

Peacock TV Premium, 1 year for $20. 
* Use Promo code FALL22 at checkout. 

The promo code work for me, but stated for new accounts. I had an account previously but haven’t subscribed to a paid plan.


----------



## Otto Pylot

ChromeJob said:


> HAHA, I almost bought some yesterday but decided to wait a little bit. OOPS. 🤦
> 
> BUT ... one reason I hesitated is that I recall in years past, Apple subscription/gift cards have been marked down for the Christmas holidays.


I purchased two cards yesterday that were marked wrong at Costco for $44.99. At the check stand they rang up as $62.99 (the new price). So we took a picture of the price card at the kiosk, showed it to the cashier, and he voided out the $62.99 and charged us $44.99. Took them home and added two years to my current subscription, which was to expire on Nov. 9th. 😁.


----------



## ChromeJob

Otto Pylot said:


> I purchased two cards yesterday that were marked wrong at Costco for $44.99. At the check stand they rang up as $62.99 (the new price). So we took a picture of the price card at the kiosk, showed it to the cashier, and he voided out the $62.99 and charged us $44.99. Took them home and added two years to my current subscription, which was to expire on Nov. 9th. 😁.


A-HA! So you were the person who caused Costco to correct the price. Thanks a LOT, buddy. (joking!) 
I'm guessing that you lucked out, the new price card was printing out in the managers office, waiting for someone to post it. LMAO

I'm sure it's been posted here already, but LG is offering a $75 credit towards one of a few streaming services (NOT Apple TV+) with purchase of certain OLED TVs this season. Haven't decided who I'll use it with, none really appeal to me. Paramount+, to watch Star Trek Lower Decks? Can anyone comment, does Paramount+ do UHD, HDR, DV with their paid sub?


----------



## mgkdragn

Otto Pylot said:


> I purchased two cards yesterday that were marked wrong at Costco for $44.99. At the check stand they rang up as $62.99 (the new price). So we took a picture of the price card at the kiosk, showed it to the cashier, and he voided out the $62.99 and charged us $44.99. Took them home and added two years to my current subscription, which was to expire on Nov. 9th. 😁.


Good score .. I hesitated and, poof, it was over ..


----------



## Otto Pylot

ChromeJob said:


> A-HA! So you were the person who caused Costco to correct the price. Thanks a LOT, buddy. (joking!)
> I'm guessing that you lucked out, the new price card was printing out in the managers office, waiting for someone to post it. LMAO
> 
> I'm sure it's been posted here already, but LG is offering a $75 credit towards one of a few streaming services (NOT Apple TV+) with purchase of certain OLED TVs this season. Haven't decided who I'll use it with, none really appeal to me. Paramount+, to watch Star Trek Lower Decks? Can anyone comment, does Paramount+ do UHD, HDR, DV with their paid sub?


I was afraid I was going to get blamed for that 😉. Yeah, Costco did start to scramble to fix the posted pricing (other promos were mis-marked as well) because there were other folks behind us who had some discount cards as well. Apparently, the Costco discount ended in late September but neglected to update the posted prices even tho the scanned register prices were correct.


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get Three Months of SHOWTIME for $3.99 Per Month, a 64% Savings.*








DEAL ALERT: Get Three Months of SHOWTIME for $3.99 Per Month, a 64% Savings


Paramount’s premium movie and TV streaming service SHOWTIME is getting a big discount! Starting today, customers who are not already SHOWTIME subscribers can sign up and get three months of the service for only …




thestreamable.com


----------



## blade005

ChromeJob said:


> Paramount+, to watch Star Trek Lower Decks? Can anyone comment, does Paramount+ do UHD, HDR, DV with their paid sub?


Yes. 4K HDR/DV content is supported on the commercial free tier of Paramount+. However, *Star Trek: Lower Decks* is not in 4K. But, this season has been quite enjoyable. 4K isn't necessary to enjoy it.


----------



## mgkdragn

*1-month Paramount+ Premium Subscription $0 at Paramount+*

_For new or returning subscribers, not current. Click "Try It Free" to start._ Paramount+ is offering 1 month of the Paramount+ streaming service (Essential or Premium plan) for *$0 *with code *EVOLUTION* at the final payment screen during checkout.


----------



## ianiam

mgkdragn said:


> *1-month Paramount+ Premium Subscription $0 at Paramount+*
> 
> _For new or returning subscribers, not current. Click "Try It Free" to start._ Paramount+ is offering 1 month of the Paramount+ streaming service (Essential or Premium plan) for *$0 *with code *EVOLUTION* at the final payment screen during checkout.


If that stops working try *STLD22*, valid through 11/30/22


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Vikings (season 1 - 4) bundle = $15 on Vudu right now


----------



## TV123

I just got an offer for 2 free months of Apple TV+ (for new or returning customers) from Starbucks (mixed in with the "get extra stars if you buy such-and-such this week" emails). I'm not sure if it went to all Starbucks rewards members or if there's more to the algorithm. 

Good timing, since my last free subscription just ended yesterday. I've had free Apple TV+ pretty much continuously since early 2020, thanks to the original offer when I bought my phone (extended a couple of times), a Target offer, and at least one other deal (maybe with my mobile carrier?)

Oh and my free year of Paramount+ (through my mobile carrier at the time) was about to end a few days ago, but when I went to cancel, the gave me an extra month.


----------



## mgkdragn

TV123 said:


> I just got an offer for 2 free months of Apple TV+ (for new or returning customers) from Starbucks (mixed in with the "get extra stars if you buy such-and-such this week" emails). I'm not sure if it went to all Starbucks rewards members or if there's more to the algorithm.


Just Starbucks rewards ..


----------



## TV123

mgkdragn said:


> Just Starbucks rewards ..


Oh, right. I was trying to say, I'm not sure if the offer went out to all Starbucks rewards members, or if there was some additional factors that caused them to send it to me. But, anyway, if you're a Starbucks rewards member and looking for a couple months of Apple TV, be sure to scan your emails from them.


----------



## kevin_nj

One year of the ad-supported version of Peacock for 99cent per month.









LAST CHANCE: Get Peacock Premium for Just $0.99 a Month for an Entire Year (80% OFF)


If you want to save big on Peacock, this your last chance. New and returning subscribers to Peacock can get 80% off their next year of service, meaning that they can stream Peacock Premium for just $0.99 per month for …




thestreamable.com


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Good Morning America deal, Hulu $2/month for a year:









Last chance for Cyber Monday! Get Hulu for $1.99 per month for a year


Score an amazing deal, watch all your favorite shows and movies.




www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

Killed_by_Death said:


> Good Morning America deal, Hulu $2/month for a year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last chance for Cyber Monday! Get Hulu for $1.99 per month for a year
> 
> 
> Score an amazing deal, watch all your favorite shows and movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodmorningamerica.com


Thanks!
I verified that this works with a Hulu account that has been inactive for a few months.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Just remember to unsubscribe in August, so you can get the deal again next year.


----------



## blade005

*HBO Max Black Friday Deal: Get HBO Max For JUST $1.99 a Month For the 3 Months (80% OFF).*








HBO Max Black Friday Deal: Get HBO Max for Just $1.99 per Month for First Three Months (80% Off)


Want to binge “House of The Dragon,” the latest season of “White Lotus,” or stream “Elvis”? HBO Max has launched a Black Friday Deal for new and returning subscribers to get 80% off …




thestreamable.com


----------



## mgkdragn

Killed_by_Death said:


> Just remember to unsubscribe in August, so you can get the deal again next year.


I've cancelled every year for at least the last 3 or 4 years, a week before Black Friday, my deal always ends then, next day, I've resubscribed and gotten another year of the deal ..

The deal can also be had by simply using a new email address and credit card ..


----------



## blade005

*Paramount+ Black Friday Deal: Get Full Year of Paramount+ for Just $24.99, Bundle with Showtime for Just $59.99 for Entire Year (50% Off)*








LAST CHANCE: Get Paramount+ & Showtime For Just $4.99 a Month For 12 Months (50% Off)


If you want to watch live NFL or college football, Champions League, “Tulsa King,” or Top Gun: Maverick, you won’t want to miss this deal. New Paramount+ customers can now get 50% off an annual plan …




thestreamable.com





New Paramount+ customers can now get 50% off an annual plan for Black Friday 2022. That means you can get the streamer’s Essential Plan for just $24.99 or their Premium Plan for just $49.99.

But, since you can now bundle Showtime with Paramount+, you can add the premium cable channel for just $35 more. That means that you can get Paramount+ and Showtime for just $59.99 for an entire year, which averages out to just $4.99 per month. You can also get the Paramount+ Premium Plan for just $74.99 ($6.25 a month).

Get 50% Off Paramount+ Annual Plan

Click here to activate the deal.

You will get 50% off either the Essential or Premium annual plan

The coupon will automatically apply (if not, use Code: ALLYEAR).


----------



## mgkdragn

Sigh .. can't stack the deal on my existing pre-paid year .. oh, well ..


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> Sigh .. can't stack the deal on my existing pre-paid year .. oh, well ..


Lol. With a few annual subscriptions now, I really need to stop reviewing and/or adding to this deal thread. My $129.99 annual renewal of P+ Premium and SHOWTIME isn't looking that great at the moment. BUT, I will cling to my *'price guarantee'* portion of the subscription.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

blade005 said:


> My $129.99 annual renewal of P+ Premium and SHOWTIME isn't looking that great


I explained this to you many many times in the Paramount+ thread, but you were having none of it.
I would be fine with paying $50/year for Paramount+, mostly because I think their Stereo content isn't worth twice as much.

I just looked into canceling my annual subscription & forfeiting 5 months of viewing to get in on this Black-Friday deal, but according to their site my subscription would still be active (viewable) even after canceling, so I doubt it's possible.

Then there's the Math of it:
I paid $70 for a year of Premium, canceling that means $30 lost
One year at $50 = $50 saved, so it's only worth $20.
50 - 30
=20

When my subscription runs out in April I will only subscribe a few months off & on & be sure not to be subscribed in November.


----------



## mgkdragn

Killed_by_Death said:


> I just looked into canceling my annual subscription & forfeiting 5 months of viewing to get in on this Black-Friday deal, but according to their site my subscription would still be active (viewable) even after canceling, so I doubt it's possible.


That's pretty much how they all work it .. when you pay, you're paid till the end of the period with no refund .. so, if a deal is for new customers or returning customers, they already have you ..

However, if you want to double dip, a new email address and credit card can sometimes do the trick .. although then, you'll of course have two subs to the same service .. this, however, can make sense if you are nearing the end of a current deal and the new deal you want has a limited time offer .. you'll also have to figure out how to juggle your streaming hardware ..


----------



## Killed_by_Death

I have too many devices to update if I did something with an alternate eMail address, I am The Streaming person in my family. So I set up all their devices under my one account.


----------



## blade005

nothing to see here...


----------



## Killed_by_Death

mgkdragn said:


> That's pretty much how they all work it


I screwed up thinking that the last time I canceled Apple-TV+.
It canceled immediately, no grace-period, & it was a 3-month subscription.
Most of them will allow you to continue using after you cancel, Shudder even gave me an extra month. Paramount+ gave me a few extra weeks & then offered me 30% off on an Annual Premium subscription.


----------



## mgkdragn

Amazon has a smorgasbord of 2-month .99 cent a month deals right now .. Prime Members only ::


*Select 2-month Streaming Services Subscriptions (Starz, Showtime, AMC+ & More) $1.99 at Amazon*

_Prime members only._ Amazon has select 2-month streaming service subscriptions for *$1.99 *(*$0.99* / month) through Prime Video Channels.


----------



## mgkdragn

Killed_by_Death said:


> I screwed up thinking that the last time I canceled Apple-TV+.
> It canceled immediately, no grace-period, & it was a 3-month subscription.


I've had AppleTV off and on since it started ,, never had that happen .. don't know if I am fully understanding your experience .. ??


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Got a new UHD-Apple-TV from Target, 5% off.
It comes with 3 months free of all those services (games & Apple-TV+).
I started it & assumed that if I canceled immediately it would still allow me to continue using it for the remainder, but instead it went Poof!

Recently a family member got a new UHD-Apple-TV for half what I paid for mine & it also came with 3 months free, but it won't let them use it, because we already used it years ago when buying an iPaid Air.
YEARS Ago, most of these services reset the clock after one year, so you can trial every year, if you like.

re: Prime offers, I will likely take Showtime for $1/month & cancel the direct subscription, which is $5/month currently.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Somehow I missed that those Prime-Video deals are only for two months. In my experience AMC+ will be the best value-for-money, but only if they also allow you to watch BBC-America & their other Live channels.
They have long blocks of Star Trek on BBC-America, that alone is worth it to me, but it's some irony that I can already watch them on Paramount+ or from physical media.


----------



## mgkdragn

ROKU is offering a similar deal as Amazon, but, of course, in the case of ROKU, you don't have to be a Prime Member .. and, they have HBO MAX, which I don't think is on the Amazon list ..

*Get 20+ Streaming Services Only $0.99+ per Month (Up to 80% Off) Through Roku Channel*

DEAL ALERT: Get 20+ Streaming Services Only $0.99+ per Month (Up to 80% Off) Through Roku Channel – The Streamable


----------



## mgkdragn

Regarding the ROKU vs Amazon smorgasbord .. is you were to pick one of the two for any and all channels, which would it be .. ?? I'm leaning toward ROKU, yet Amazon may provide better PQ, I don't know ..


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Note that Prime-Video isn't providing Dolby-Vision right now on Roku, so neither would an add-on channel.
I signed up for HBO-Max, but then realized it's just HD. You can sign up for the HBO deal anywhere, doesn't have to be Roku.


----------



## ipca204

mgkdragn said:


> I've cancelled every year for at least the last 3 or 4 years, a week before Black Friday, my deal always ends then, next day, I've resubscribed and gotten another year of the deal ..
> 
> The deal can also be had by simply using a new email address and credit card ..


yep! I, literally, lol at people that complain that they can't "add" to their current subscriptions when it is so simple to just have an alternate email address and, if necessary, a credit card. I have had paramount+ since it's inception and have never paid more than $20 for a year...


----------



## ipca204

blade005 said:


> Lol. With a few annual subscriptions now, I really need to stop reviewing and/or adding to this deal thread. My $129.99 annual renewal of P+ Premium and SHOWTIME isn't looking that great at the moment. BUT, I will cling to my *'price guarantee'* portion of the subscription.


you pay $130 for showtime and p+????? LOL.....


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

The Hulu 2022 Black Friday deal is now available directly at the hulu home webpage if you are not logged in or are logged in with an inactive account.
The deal is $1.99/month for up to the 12 months and also they offer at the same time the option of Disney+ (no ads) add-on subscription for only $2.99/month.
I was able to subscribe for this deal today with an inactive Hulu account for both Hulu (with ads) and Disney+ (no ads) for under $5/month.


----------



## BriscoCountyJr

blade005 said:


> New Paramount+ customers can now get 50% off an annual plan for Black Friday 2022. That means you can get the streamer’s Essential Plan for just $24.99 or their Premium Plan for just $49.99.


I confirmed this deal works for an expired Paramount+ account as well.
FYI, the cheaper Essential Plan (with ads) does not support 4K video resolution or HDR/DV or atmos audio, only up to HD video and DD+ 5.1 audio max.
The Premium Plan (no ads) is required to get titles that support 4K HDR/DV and atmos audio.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

I figuratively laugh to myself about juggling eMail addresses & credit card info just for some freebies.
It would be a real bear with 11 devices in different locations to update every time you switched.



ipca204 said:


> $130 for showtime and p+?


and will figuratively fight you if you don't think it's great value for money!


----------



## blade005

BriscoCountyJr said:


> The Premium Plan (no ads) is required to get titles that support 4K HDR/DV and atmos audio.


You also need the Premium plan for access to your local CBS station LIVE feed.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

It's too bad all those Live channels are only in Stereo, same for Showtime. I guess it doesn't matter for news, but I never watch that, anyway.


----------



## T-Bone

kevin_nj said:


> One year of the ad-supported version of Peacock for 99cent per month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST CHANCE: Get Peacock Premium for Just $0.99 a Month for an Entire Year (80% OFF)
> 
> 
> If you want to save big on Peacock, this your last chance. New and returning subscribers to Peacock can get 80% off their next year of service, meaning that they can stream Peacock Premium for just $0.99 per month for …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


I picked this up. And it supports 4K... At least it does on the Nvidia Shield. I could not get 4k on the fire cube 3rd generation. 

The Paramount Plus essentials has a similar deal in this thread but it's two bucks a month. And as I understand there's no 4K under essentials plan And I never got 4K on my Nvidia Shield.

I think peacock is a way better deal. Plus the super bowl will be on peacock first time this February.

-T


----------



## Killed_by_Death

The basic Paramount subscription also doesn't include Dolby-Atmos.
I upgraded my Paramount Premium package last night, hoping for a 50% deal to appear, but it did not & I did get charged $32 to make up for 5 more months on the new Showtime bundle.
After 3 hours I got through to a customer-service person who said there are no refunds, but I could continue using the bundle until April. So I quickly canceled with a reminder to myself that Paramount will never give your money back.
Microsoft is the same, by-the-way.


----------



## Worf

Killed_by_Death said:


> Got a new UHD-Apple-TV from Target, 5% off.
> It comes with 3 months free of all those services (games & Apple-TV+).
> I started it & assumed that if I canceled immediately it would still allow me to continue using it for the remainder, but instead it went Poof!



Most services run until the end of the billing period. If you prepaid for a year and cancel a day later, the account is still valid for the rest of the year - they don't want to refund you.

Free trials are different in they don't want you to cost them, so cancelling it generally ends it immediately.


----------



## baja463

No deals given to current subscribers, sad to say.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Hmm, I've had a different experience with trials, in fact my Paramount+ free trial kept working for weeks after it should have expired.

Roku refunded me once for a mistakenly subscribed service, but they claimed it was a one-time thing.

I'm back on Apple-TV+ now, thanks to just having purchased a Roku for a family-member.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

mgkdragn said:


> pick one of the two for any and all channels, which would it be .. ?


AMC+ is the best value for money, but I wouldn't subscribe via Amazon or Roku:



https://www.amcplus.com/subscribe



They're offering the same deal to all & sundry.




baja463 said:


> No deals given to current subscribers,


cancel now, & then call them
Worked with me for Paramount


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get Your 5 Weeks of Philo For Just $5 For Black Friday 2022*








LAST CHANCE: Get Your 5 Weeks of Philo For Just $5 For Black Friday 2022


Philo announced their 2022 Black Friday & Cyber Monday promo today and it’s a great deal if you want to try the service for the first time. Until Wednesday, November 30th, you will get 80% OFF your first month ($20 …




thestreamable.com





Philo announced their 2022 Black Friday & Cyber Monday promo today and it’s a great deal if you want to try the service for the first time.

Through Wednesday, November 30th, you will get 80% OFF your first month ($20 savings), after a 7-Day Free Trial with Promo Code: thanks.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

It pays to look at the site of the subscriber service, Fox Nation isn't $1/month at all if you're active-duty military, a veteran, or a first-responder:









Fox Nation: Shows, Documentaries, & Specials


Fox Nation is an entertainment streaming service brought to you by FOX News. Stream exclusive shows, documentaries, and news stories that celebrate America.




nation.foxnews.com


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get CuriosityStream For Just $11.99 For The Next Year (40% OFF) For Black Friday 2022.*








DEAL ALERT: Get CuriosityStream For Just $11.99 For The Next Year (40% OFF) For Black Friday 2022


CuriosityStream is a streaming service started by Discovery founder John Hendricks which includes 3,000 on demand science, technology and nature documentary and features. The content is similar to the type of shows you …




thestreamable.com


----------



## Waboman

I did the Hulu for $1.99 deal. Not like I need another streaming service. But $1.99. Can’t go wrong.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

$2/month is great, last year it was $1



Worf said:


> Free trials are different in they don't want you to cost them, so cancelling it generally ends it immediately.


In my experience Apple is the only one that canceled access immediately. 
Just this week I tried Philo for a day & they're still allowing me to use it until the end of next week:


----------



## Worf

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get CuriosityStream For Just $11.99 For The Next Year (40% OFF) For Black Friday 2022.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get CuriosityStream For Just $11.99 For The Next Year (40% OFF) For Black Friday 2022
> 
> 
> CuriosityStream is a streaming service started by Discovery founder John Hendricks which includes 3,000 on demand science, technology and nature documentary and features. The content is similar to the type of shows you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


If you know a youtuber's curiositystream URL you can often use their link to get this deal but also get Nebula thrown in for free as well.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Discovery Plus is $1/month for three months:









If you've served, it's $3/month indefinitely:



Code:


https://www.discoveryplus.com/dp/military


----------



## mgkdragn

Killed_by_Death said:


> AMC+ is the best value for money, but I wouldn't subscribe via Amazon or Roku:


For me, there are advantages to subscribing under one main hub .. 

I would also not consider AMC+ the best value for the money .. I would rank HBO MAX as best value ..


----------



## blade005

Worf said:


> If you know a youtuber's curiositystream URL you can often use their link to get this deal but also get Nebula thrown in for free as well.


The Curiosity Stream 'Smart Bundle' is not a bad option, even if you only desire 2, 3 or 4 out of the 7 services.

*The Smartest Bundle in Streaming*
Get 7 streaming services for just $69.99 *$41.99/year*





The Smartest Bundle in Streaming from Curiosity


Experts and entertainment for lifelong learners




smartbundle.com





Curiosity Stream
SOMM TV
Tastemade
TOPIC
NEBULA
One Day University
Da Vinci Kids


----------



## Killed_by_Death

mgkdragn said:


> there are advantages to subscribing under one main hub ..
> 
> I would also not consider AMC+ the best value for the money


The reason I wouldn't subscribe to AMC+ via Roku or Amazon is that it doesn't give you all the benefits, in my experience.
Also, in Roku it's subscribed via the Roku Channel, which as far as I know is Stereo only. There's more value in there if you subscribe directly.

It is nice having all the subscriptions in one tidy spot, so you don't forget about any, but I won't subscribe via Roku Channel.
At least the HBO deal on Roku is more direct, it's not via Roku Channel, but it's also only the HD subscription.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

I keep up with the subs by putting events in my calendar, to remind myself to cancel two days before the full-price charge.
Amazon isn't very good about that in my experience, but at least they will refund after they mistakenly charge you even after you canceled.


----------



## mgkdragn

Killed_by_Death said:


> Amazon isn't very good about that in my experience, but at least they will refund after they mistakenly charge you even after you canceled.


You can set an alert on Amazon in order to get an email a few days before the expiration of any sub ..


----------



## mgkdragn

TIP :: 

HULU denied my re-activation today on the current $1.99 a month deal .. apparently, the new rule for returning customers is at least a month since last subscribing .. my cancelation was effective yesterday ..

So, opened a new InPrivate window in Edge, used a secondary email address and new payment method, Voila .. I'm gold for another year ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Killed_by_Death said:


> Also, in Roku it's subscribed via the Roku Channel, which as far as I know is Stereo only. There's more value in there if you subscribe directly.


I run most everything thru a 7.2.4 system, and rarely use the TV speakers .. it's relatively easy to set up ::

How to set up your Roku® streaming player for surround sound | Official Roku Support


----------



## Killed_by_Death

I'm set up for Surround-sound, what I'm commenting is that the Roku Channel is outputting Stereo.
The Amazon reminder is nice, but in my experience they 'accidentally' will charge you anyway, even after you canceled.

Last year Hulu claimed it was 3 months unsubscribed to get the new deal, so I unsub'd in August.


----------



## mgkdragn

While I don't consider myself an expert by any stretch of the imagination as it relates to streaming, I am pretty durn good at it .. thus, *Streaming Mercenary* ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Killed_by_Death said:


> I'm set up for Surround-sound, what I'm commenting is that the Roku Channel is outputting Stereo.
> The Amazon reminder is nice, but in my experience they 'accidentally' will charge you anyway, even after you canceled.


'Also, in Roku it's subscribed via the Roku Channel, which as far as I know is Stereo only. There's more value in there if you subscribe directly. '

You may want to be a bit more clear, then .. yes, ROKU outputs in stereo, as it states in my link .. if folks just use the TV speakers, that's all they may want .. however, I don't think ROKU is exclusive to that method as most TV's are simply TV speakers .. it's simple as that .. that's why there is pass through decoding ..


----------



## Killed_by_Death

mgkdragn said:


> I am pretty durn good at it .. thus, *Streaming Mercenary* ..


Does it require a particular set of skills?




mgkdragn said:


> You may want to be a bit more clear,


How can I be more clear than the statement you quoted?

"it's subscribed via the Roku *Channel*, which as far as I know is Stereo only"



mgkdragn said:


> that's why there is pass through decoding ..


Stereo is fine if you're watching via TV speakers, but if you take a Stereo signal & extrapolate it out to 7.2.4, half the channels will be outputting the same sound. It's not proper Surround-sound, it's a simulation.


----------



## mgkdragn

Killed_by_Death said:


> Does it require a particular set of skills?
> 
> 
> How can I be more clear than the statement you quoted?
> 
> "it's subscribed via the Roku *Channel*, which as far as I know is Stereo only"
> 
> Stereo is fine if you're watching via TV speakers, but if you take a Stereo signal & extrapolate it out to 7.2.4, half the channels will be outputting the same sound. It's not proper Surround-sound, it's a simulation.


I'm not here to argue with you .. but you sure seem to get a kick out of it ..

You may now have the last word, since that's apparently what you want ..


----------



## mgkdragn

Back on topic ::

Showtime Subscription
30 days free, then $4/mo. for 6 months
With a normal rate of $10.99 per month, that's a cumulative savings of $53

SHOWTIME - Watch Award-Winning Series, Order PPV Fights, Stream Across Your Favorite Devices


----------



## Killed_by_Death

mgkdragn said:


> I've cancelled every year for at least the last 3 or 4 years, a week before Black Friday, my deal always ends then, next day, I've resubscribed and gotten another year of the deal ..


I don't think it ever worked that way, if I'm being honest:


mgkdragn said:


> HULU denied my re-activation today on the current $1.99 a month deal





mgkdragn said:


> I'm not here to argue


At first it seemed like you were asking for opinions, but then when I presented one you figuratively shot it down & then claim AMC doesn't have the value that you can't even perceive in full if you're watching via Roku Channel:


mgkdragn said:


> you were to pick one of the two for any and all channels, which would it be .. ?





mgkdragn said:


> you sure seem to get a kick out of it


I'm just explaining why I'd rather not subscribe via Roku Channel or Amazon Channels.
You can choose to acknowledge, but you decided to argue. 

AMC+ is just a better experience via their own application than through the Roku Channel.
Look at all these Live channels that are available:


----------



## blade005

FYI.

An AMC+ subscription through *Prime Video Channels* includes the AMC family of WATCH LIVE channels. I would expect the same is available via *Roku* or *Apple* channel subscriptions as well, but can not confirm.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

AMC+ is one of the only providers that has Surround-Sound in their Live channels, which would be canceled out using them via the Roku *Channel*.
I can also confirm that the $2/month deal for AMC+ on Roku is via the Roku *Channel*:


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Discovery+ also allows you to continue the trial after canceling:









The only one I've noticed that cancels access immediately is Apple.

I'll probably continue for $1/month for three months, but I don't think I'd want to pay $3/every month.
The old programs on there are nice, but the picture-quality isn't great. Before you comment that it's to be expected, I watch old programs on Comet-TV & others that look better than what Discovery+ is streaming out.
We thought we'd enjoy the Osbourne's adventures in the ghost world, but nah.


----------



## mgkdragn

*Streaming Deals: Get Hulu, Disney+, HBO Max, Paramount+, and Showtime all for For $12.97 a Month*

Streaming Deals: Get Hulu, Disney+, HBO Max, Paramount+, and Showtime For $12.97 a Month (~$50 Value) – The Streamable


----------



## mgkdragn

*Sling TV Cyber Monday Deal: Get 50% Off Sling TV, Plus Free Extras and a Free Fire Stick Lite (All for Just $20)*

Sling TV Cyber Monday Deal: Get 50% Off Sling TV, Plus Free Extras and a Free Fire Stick Lite (All for Just $20) – The Streamable


----------



## Killed_by_Death

I'm dubious about how that Paramount & Showtime deal works out to $5/month ($60/year).
Maybe it's for the lower-tier. I managed to get them bundled for $75/year, Premium level.

I tried logging out to see what the link brings up & it's a 50% off for annual deal, which is what I used.


----------



## T-Bone

A year of Paramount Plus for free, for T-Mobile customers.

I already redeemed one free year when they offered it last year. That subsequently expired. I still had my Paramount Plus account but it was not active.

I followed the link, which provides a new promo code. If all goes well, on the checkout page it'll save $4.99 a month but with your promo it's totally free for you.






T-Mobile Promotions







promotions.t-mobile.com





-T


----------



## Killed_by_Death

I wouldn't settle for less than $5 discount  
Tonight I realized I don't have to worry about my Paramount+/Showtime account until the second quarter of 2024, woo-hoo!


----------



## TV123

T-Bone said:


> A year of Paramount Plus for free, for T-Mobile customers.
> 
> I already redeemed one free year when they offered it last year. That subsequently expired. I still had my Paramount Plus account but it was not active.
> 
> I followed the link, which provides a new promo code. If all goes well, on the checkout page it'll save $4.99 a month but with your promo it's totally free for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Mobile Promotions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> promotions.t-mobile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -T


Has anyone else had trouble claiming this? Like you, I had the previous offer, but when it was about to expire, P+ gave me another month free, which I'm still in the middle of. 

They make it sound like it's available to current P+ subscribers, but I had to go through several combinations of options with Paramount/T-Mobile/Sprint (somehow I'm still in their system) to finally get to the coupon code. But I don't have a place on "my account" (in P+) to enter it. It's not where the "help" article says it would be. I tried going ahead and cancelling my current subscription, but I guess it's still "active" for a couple more weeks. Maybe I just have to wait until my current access actually ends?


----------



## T-Bone

TV123 said:


> Has anyone else had trouble claiming this? Like you, I had the previous offer, but when it was about to expire, P+ gave me another month free, which I'm still in the middle of.
> 
> They make it sound like it's available to current P+ subscribers, but I had to go through several combinations of options with Paramount/T-Mobile/Sprint (somehow I'm still in their system) to finally get to the coupon code. But I don't have a place on "my account" (in P+) to enter it. It's not where the "help" article says it would be. I tried going ahead and cancelling my current subscription, but I guess it's still "active" for a couple more weeks. Maybe I just have to wait until my current access actually ends?


My guess is that you won't be able to capitalize on that for another month Until your current subscription expires. Or you use the old Gmail trick if you have a Gmail account and make a new Paramount Plus account.

So if your email address is [email protected]... Go ahead and create a new account for Paramount Plus and tell them your email is TV123+1 @gmail.com For example.

Then all of the emails that Paramount Plus sends to that plus one account automatically goes to your inbox for your [email protected] account.

In other words, no need for a separate email address to monitor.

-T


----------



## Killed_by_Death

The day after you cancel there will be a space to enter coupon code in the account details page from a login by web browser, in my experience.


----------



## mgkdragn

*Extended :: *

50% off Paramount+ Yearly Subscription at Paramount+
Ends 1/2. Paramount+ has extended their popular 50% off annual subscription offer on both the Essential and Premium plans. (New and returning subscribers only.) Click the "Redeem Now" link and select the Annual Plan option. 

Use coupon code WINTER50 [Exp 1/2] to drop the Essential plan (limited ads) from $50 to $25 ($2.08 per month) or on the Premium plan (ad-free) from $100 to $50 ($4.17 per month).

1-Year of Showtime can be added at checkout for an additional $35 (with Essential) or an additional $25 (w/ Premium).


----------



## TV123

T-Bone said:


> My guess is that you won't be able to capitalize on that for another month Until your current subscription expires. Or you use the old Gmail trick if you have a Gmail account and make a new Paramount Plus account.
> 
> So if your email address is [email protected]... Go ahead and create a new account for Paramount Plus and tell them your email is TV123+1 @gmail.com For example.
> 
> Then all of the emails that Paramount Plus sends to that plus one account automatically goes to your inbox for your [email protected] account.
> 
> In other words, no need for a separate email address to monitor.
> 
> -T


That’s probably it. I’ll try again when my month runs out. I don’t care enough about it to play email bingo for it. Thanks for your suggestion but if I’m understanding, it would still mean changing the login on any device I’m using it on.


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Yes, which is why I don't juggle eMails, I have too many devices going in different homes to keep up with changing all that information.

For instance, I just renewed Hulu & HBO, didn't have to do anything on the other devices, except tell the users that they can access that content now.


----------



## blade005

*LAST CHANCE: Get Up to 80% Off 15+ Streaming Services Through Prime Video Channels, Starting at $1.99 per Month.*








LAST CHANCE: Get Up to 80% Off 15+ Streaming Services Through Prime Video Channels, Starting at $1.99 per Month


You only have a few more days to save big on services like Showtime, AMC+, and Paramount+ Ad-Free through Prime Video Channels. Amazon is offering major discounts on over 15 different streaming services until Dec. 4. …




thestreamable.com


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *LAST CHANCE: Get Up to 80% Off 15+ Streaming Services Through Prime Video Channels, Starting at $1.99 per Month.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST CHANCE: Get Up to 80% Off 15+ Streaming Services Through Prime Video Channels, Starting at $1.99 per Month
> 
> 
> You only have a few more days to save big on services like Showtime, AMC+, and Paramount+ Ad-Free through Prime Video Channels. Amazon is offering major discounts on over 15 different streaming services until Dec. 4. …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


I will be selecting the AMC+ tab before the deal expires .. and will browse what else I don't already have .. although, truthfully, I'm pretty loaded up right now and will have to put in some TV time to maximize the deals ..

Oh well, at least it's Winter time and I don't have any outdoor activities .. there is deer hunting, but I can certainly squeeze in that


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Turns out AMC+ on Prime-Video is the best way to watch AMC+, but there is still a shedload of Stereo content.


----------



## mgkdragn

*Three Ways to get AppleTV free for 3 months ::*

DEAL ALERT: Three Different Ways to Get Three Free Months of Apple TV+ – The Streamable


----------



## Killed_by_Death

I got a Showtime deal from Best Buy when I bought Quiet Place I & II on UHD blu-ray.
Another way of getting Apple-TV+ for 3 months is the purchase of a new Roku, which is exactly how we're watching Loot (Maya Rudolph) right now.


----------



## ianiam

blade005 said:


> *LAST CHANCE: Get Up to 80% Off 15+ Streaming Services Through Prime Video Channels, Starting at $1.99 per Month.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST CHANCE: Get Up to 80% Off 15+ Streaming Services Through Prime Video Channels, Starting at $1.99 per Month
> 
> 
> You only have a few more days to save big on services like Showtime, AMC+, and Paramount+ Ad-Free through Prime Video Channels. Amazon is offering major discounts on over 15 different streaming services until Dec. 4. …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


If you have any No-Rush rewards expiring, you can use them to subscribe to channels


----------



## Killed_by_Death

I'll be collecting those soon, for late deliveries, but not in time. I think today is the last day.


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get 50% OFF Paramount+ & Showtime with This Promo Code (JUST $4.99/mo.).*








DEAL ALERT: Get 50% OFF Paramount+ & Showtime with This Promo Code (JUST $4.99/mo.)


If you missed out on the big Black Friday savings in streaming, you still have a chance to get in on a killer deal. New Paramount+ customers can now get 50% off an annual plan until January 2nd, including the Paramount+ …




thestreamable.com





If you missed out on the big Black Friday savings in streaming, you still have a chance to get in on a killer deal.

New Paramount+ customers can now get 50% off an annual plan until January 2nd, including the Paramount+ & Showtime Bundle. That means that you can get Paramount+ and Showtime for just $59.99 for an entire year, which averages out to just $4.99 per month. You can also get the Paramount+ Premium Plan for just $74.99 ($6.25 a month).

If you just want Paramount+, you can get the streamer’s Essential Plan for just $24.99 ($2.08/mo.) or their Premium Plan for just $49.99 ($4.16/mo.).


----------



## mgkdragn

ianiam said:


> If you have any No-Rush rewards expiring, you can use them to subscribe to channels


In case anyone does not know what these are :: During checkout on Prime, generally with a low dollar item, Amazon sometimes, not always, will offer a check box to claim $1.00 - 1.50 digital content credit .. they tend to expire a bit quickly, but can be useful if you can use them .. good for PPV rentals, streaming subscriptions, etc ..

I always take the offer as I'm generally not in a huge rush to get things .. so, be sure and take a look at the check out screen and see if King Bezos has made you the offer ..

Shipping usually only delays a few days ..


----------



## Killed_by_Death

"averages out to just $4.99 per month"

It's as if they're afraid to just use $5

$4.999166666666667/month


----------



## Killed_by_Death

add Disney+ to Hulu for $2/month:









Get Disney Bundle Duo Basic for $9.99/mo. Includes Hulu (With Ads) and Disney+ (Wtih Ads) | Hulu.com


Get Disney Bundle Duo Basic for $9.99/mo. Includes Hulu (With Ads) and Disney+ (Wtih Ads) | Hulu.com




www.hulu.com


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get One Year of Netflix Premium for Free When You Sign Up for a Streaming Service via Verizon ($240 Value).*








DEAL ALERT: Get One Year of Netflix Premium for Free When You Sign Up for a Streaming Service via Verizon ($240 Value)


Verizon is offering users of its +play streaming aggregation service a special gift for the holidays. Right now, users who sign up for an annual subscription to AMC+, Calm Premium, Super Duolingo, or Peloton or a …




thestreamable.com


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get One Year of Netflix Premium for Free When You Sign Up for a Streaming Service via Verizon ($240 Value).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get One Year of Netflix Premium for Free When You Sign Up for a Streaming Service via Verizon ($240 Value)
> 
> 
> Verizon is offering users of its +play streaming aggregation service a special gift for the holidays. Right now, users who sign up for an annual subscription to AMC+, Calm Premium, Super Duolingo, or Peloton or a …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


Damn, now that's a deal ..


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Get One Year of Netflix Premium for Free When You Sign Up for a Streaming Service via Verizon ($240 Value).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Get One Year of Netflix Premium for Free When You Sign Up for a Streaming Service via Verizon ($240 Value)
> 
> 
> Verizon is offering users of its +play streaming aggregation service a special gift for the holidays. Right now, users who sign up for an annual subscription to AMC+, Calm Premium, Super Duolingo, or Peloton or a …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


I may be wrong, but it looks like if you take AMC+ at $59.88 / per year, and get NF Premium free for a year, it's the best deal I've ever heard of from anyone .. 

I don't know if you have to be a Verizon phone customer to get it ..


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> I may be wrong, but it looks like if you take AMC+ at $59.88 / per year, and get NF Premium free for a year, it's the best deal I've ever heard of from anyone ..
> 
> I don't know if you have to be a Verizon phone customer to get it ..


@WilliamR posted a Variety article in the Netflix thread that includes more details. Looks like the NFL+ Premium at $24.99 would get you the best value. Another interesting part is that more of these services, including Netflix, seem okay with being included in an aggregator service.



WilliamR said:


> *Verizon Wireless Customers Can Get Netflix’s Top Tier Free for One Year — but There’s a Catch*
> 
> Telco launches beta of +play subscription hub, says more content partners coming in 2023
> 
> Stepping up its streaming-aggregation play, Verizon is teaming with Netflix on a promotional deal giving wireless customers one year free of Netflix’s priciest plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verizon Wireless Customers Can Get Netflix’s Top Tier Free for One Year — but There’s a Catch
> 
> 
> Stepping up its streaming-aggregation play, Verizon is teaming with Netflix on a promotional deal giving wireless customers one year free of Netflix’s priciest plan. The catch: The telco’s customer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Netflix Premium, which offers up to four simultaneous streams in up to 4K Ultra HD, will be free to Verizon wireless users who also purchase an annual or seasonal subscription to one of these six services: AMC+ ($83.88/year), NFL+ Premium ($24.99/season), NBA League Pass ($89.99/season), the Peloton App ($129.99/year), Calm Premium ($69.99/year) or Super Duolingo ($83.99/year). Verizon said that in the first quarter of 2023, it will expand the +play offer to include additional partners. More info is available at plusplay.verizon.com.

The limited-time Netflix Premium free deal with purchase of a second service offer is available to Verizon’s post-paid mobile, 5G Home and LTE Home Internet customers. Existing Netflix subscribers can opt to transfer billing for their account from Netflix to Verizon’s +play.

Verizon earlier this year unveiled +play, which the company says is designed to reduce the friction for consumers to discover, subscribe to and manage multiple subscriptions in one place. The services they subscribe to through +play are added to their monthly Verizon bill.

Other services available in the initial beta version of +play include: Disney+, Hulu, ESPN+, Discovery+, HBO Max, Fox Nation, A+E Networks’ Lifetime Movie Club, History Vault, and A&E Crime Central, the New York Times’ The Athletic, Calm and Duolingo.


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> The limited-time Netflix Premium free deal with purchase of a second service offer is available to Verizon’s post-paid mobile, 5G Home and LTE Home Internet customers.


So you do have to be a Verizon customer .. ??


----------



## blade005

mgkdragn said:


> So you do have to be a Verizon customer .. ??


Correct. It is a promotion for their *Verizon +Play* content hub.

They want all your streaming services billings and a cut of each. Gotta give to get........ 

*Get early access to +play beta exclusively from Verizon, with Netflix Premium on us for one year*








Get early access to +play beta exclusively from Verizon, with Netflix Premium on us for one year


Introducing +play, the content hub to discover, manage and save on your favorite content subscriptions, with one year of Netflix’s Premium plan on us




www.verizon.com





*What is +play?*
+play is a web-based platform where Verizon post-paid mobile, 5G Home and LTE Home customers can discover and access exclusive savings, discover new content and entertainment. +play will help customers keep track of their subscriptions, view what they already have purchased through Verizon, and monitor how much those subscriptions cost each month. It’s the first platform of its kind and puts customers in control.

With hundreds of content and subscription services available in the marketplace, customers find themselves challenged to keep up with new services, get attractive promotions, and manage and track what they’re already signed up for. +play is the solution to these pain points. In fact, +play will send notifications to customers to alert them of free trial periods ending and if there are price changes. +play access is included at no additional cost for Verizon customers.


----------



## mgkdragn

Which Streaming Services Are Due For Price Hikes in 2023? – The Streamable


----------



## Killed_by_Death

Hmm, I wonder if this means I will be charged more than $75 for a year of Paramount+ & Showtime in April.
HBO-Max I could do without, but I had expected to renew Paramount+ for one more year & then do a one-off month now & again.


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Get Paramount+ & Showtime For JUST $5 a Month with This Promo Code (50% OFF).*








DEAL ALERT: Get Paramount+ & Showtime For JUST $5 a Month with This Promo Code (50% OFF)


If you want to stream “Top Gun: Maverick,” the Yellowstone spinoff “1923”, or the final weeks of the NFL season, you won’t want to miss this deal. New Paramount+ customers can now get 50% …




thestreamable.com


----------



## blade005

*DEAL ALERT: Save Up to 80% on 13 Premium Streaming Services via Prime Video Channels Until Jan. 1.*








DEAL ALERT: Save Up to 80% on 13 Premium Streaming Services via Prime Video Channels Until Jan. 1


Amazon wants to make sure you have plenty to watch as you start your 2023. The company is offering Prime users one more chance to save big on services like Showtime, AMC+, and Paramount+ Ad-Free through Prime Video …




thestreamable.com




Amazon is offering major discounts on 13 different streaming services until Jan. 1, 2023. With the deal, you can get two months of a wide variety of streaming services for just $1.99 per month (up to 80% off); check out the full list is below.

*All Prime Video Channels 2022 Deals*

*Showtime: *$1.99 (normally $10.99)
*Cinemax:* $1.99 (normally $9.99)
*STARZ:* $1.99 (normally $8.99)
*AMC+:* $1.99 (normally $8.99)
*Paramount+ Ad-Free:* $1.99 (normally $9.99)
*VIX+:* $1.99 (normally $6.99)
*Britbox:* $1.99 (normally $6.99)
*PBS Kids:* $1.99 (normally $5.99)
*Noggin:* $1.99 (normally $7.99)
*History Vault:* $1.99 (normally $4.99)
*Lifetime Movie Club:* $1.99 (normally $3.99)
*PBS Documentaries:* $1.99 (normally $3.99)
*PBS Living:* $1.99 (normally $2.99)
*Screenpix:* $1.99 (normally $2.99)


----------



## mgkdragn

blade005 said:


> *DEAL ALERT: Save Up to 80% on 13 Premium Streaming Services via Prime Video Channels Until Jan. 1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL ALERT: Save Up to 80% on 13 Premium Streaming Services via Prime Video Channels Until Jan. 1
> 
> 
> Amazon wants to make sure you have plenty to watch as you start your 2023. The company is offering Prime users one more chance to save big on services like Showtime, AMC+, and Paramount+ Ad-Free through Prime Video …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is offering major discounts on 13 different streaming services until Jan. 1, 2023. With the deal, you can get two months of a wide variety of streaming services for just $1.99 per month (up to 80% off); check out the full list is below.
> 
> *All Prime Video Channels 2022 Deals*
> 
> *Showtime: *$1.99 (normally $10.99)
> *Cinemax:* $1.99 (normally $9.99)
> *STARZ:* $1.99 (normally $8.99)
> *AMC+:* $1.99 (normally $8.99)
> *Paramount+ Ad-Free:* $1.99 (normally $9.99)
> *VIX+:* $1.99 (normally $6.99)
> *Britbox:* $1.99 (normally $6.99)
> *PBS Kids:* $1.99 (normally $5.99)
> *Noggin:* $1.99 (normally $7.99)
> *History Vault:* $1.99 (normally $4.99)
> *Lifetime Movie Club:* $1.99 (normally $3.99)
> *PBS Documentaries:* $1.99 (normally $3.99)
> *PBS Living:* $1.99 (normally $2.99)
> *Screenpix:* $1.99 (normally $2.99)


Just a reminder this deal ends in a couple days ..


----------



## mgkdragn

It does not get any cheaper than free .. without even a sign up for a free trial, you can partake of some AppleTV ..

*Apple TV+ Offering First Seasons of Hit Shows Like ‘Ted Lasso,’ ‘Morning Show’ Free Until Jan. 3*

Apple TV+ is making the first seasons of “Bad Sisters,” “The Morning Show,” “Prehistoric Planet,” “Ted Lasso” and “Trying” free for everyone, so long as they have an Apple ID. Such an ID is free to sign up for, users just need an email and password; no Apple TV+ subscription is required. 

To utilize the offer, users must open the Apple TV app on any compatible device and sign in with their Apple IDs. Any prompts to start a free trial for Apple TV+ can be safely ignored (unless you want free access to even more content), and you’ll then be ready to start streaming the free offerings.

Both “Bad Sisters” and “Prehistoric Planet” only have one season each, so all episodes of each show are now available to watch for free. “Ted Lasso,” “Trying,” and “The Morning Show” each have multiple seasons, so if you want to catch all episodes of those series, you’ll have to sign up for a free trial to Apple TV+.


----------



## mgkdragn

*Paramount+ Puts Premiere Episode of ‘1923’ on YouTube, Continuing Trend of Streamers Releasing Content for Free*


----------

